# Domanda ai traditori ...



## feeling (26 Febbraio 2011)

È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.

Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?

Se avete letto la mia presentazione capirete anche perche, se poteste, cambiereste strada, o rifareste il sentiero che avete intrappreso?

Puo essere una domanda scontata, ma forse nemmeno molto.


----------



## Sabina (26 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?
> 
> ...


A questo punto della mia storia (quasi un anno) io ti rispondo che si, lo rifarei. Anche se e' una cosa che mi sta mandando molto in crisi con me stessa lo rifarei. In crisi personale, non per i sensi di colpa... non che non ci siano, semplicemente li ho esclusi, scissi, tagliati fuori. Certi pensieri appena vengono alla mente così vengono allontanati. Dove a volte pecco nel controllo emotivo con l'amante, riesco bene a controllare le mie emozioni nei confronti di mio marito. 
Lo rifarei perché ne avevo bisogno, perché e' stata una rinascita, perché anche le cose negative che sono arrivate sono per me occasione di riflessione e di crescita personale.
Pero' se ti vuoi buttare fai attenzione perché  non e' un gioco e devi esserne cosciente. Ci sono in gioco due famiglie...con bambini piccoli.... il mio amante e' stato scoperto dalla moglie. E dopo in casa niente sara' piu' come prima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> *Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?*
> 
> ...


Lo rifarei immediatamente.
Mi ha insegnato ad essere realista e mi ha guarito dal sentimentalismo.


----------



## oceansize (27 Febbraio 2011)

ti hanno risposto in parte anche nell'altro thread. 
a parte kid e forse un paio di utenti, chi ha tradito ti dirà che lo rifarebbe. pensavo proprio a chiara, sabina e farfalla. motivi diversi, storie diverse, *tutto comunque nascosto.*
benvenuta e tanti auguri, ti serviranno mi sa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Febbraio 2011)

Essendo amante e solo quello, direi che nessuna delle traditrici sarebbe tornata indietro.

La rottura, se iniziata dalla femmina, è definitiva.


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2011)

Welcome 
to 
purgatory.

:mrgreen:
​


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ti hanno risposto in parte anche nell'altro thread.
> a parte kid e forse un paio di utenti, chi ha tradito ti dirà che lo rifarebbe. pensavo proprio a chiara, sabina e farfalla. motivi diversi, storie diverse, *tutto comunque nascosto.*
> benvenuta e tanti auguri, ti serviranno mi sa


io non ho tradito e ne sono felice. vale  ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ti hanno risposto in parte anche nell'altro thread.
> a parte kid e forse un paio di utenti, chi ha tradito ti dirà che lo rifarebbe. pensavo proprio a chiara, sabina e farfalla. motivi diversi, storie diverse, *tutto comunque nascosto.*
> benvenuta e tanti auguri, ti serviranno mi sa


 
E' un consiglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io non ho tradito e ne sono felice. vale  ?


 
Vale il doppio del punteggio :up:


----------



## oceansize (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' un consiglio?


beh, anche :mrgreen:
la maggior parte di chi scrive qui tradisce il partner che non sa nulla e ovviamente ne trae benefici e lo rifarebbe. 
diverso sarebbe il discorso di un traditore scoperto: forse e sottolineo forse, di fronte alla sofferenza del partner e alle conseguenze potrebbe non voler ripetere l'esperienza se fosse possibile tornare indietro.

quindi se proprio si decide di tradire almeno si faccia molto per non essere scoperti :condom:


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2011)

La realtà....se il traditore non è stato scoperto per lui ne vale la pena, se è stato scoperto alcuni soffrono per le sofferenze del fesso cornuto e tutto quello di bello che vedevano in quel rapporto poi lo inziano a vedere come una cosa brutta.
Secondo me dovresti chiedere ai traditori beccati, sono quelli che possono creare una bella e realistica statistica.


----------



## Sabina (27 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà....se il traditore non è stato scoperto per lui ne vale la pena, se è stato scoperto alcuni soffrono per le sofferenze del fesso cornuto e tutto quello di bello che vedevano in quel rapporto poi lo inziano a vedere come una cosa brutta.
> Secondo me dovresti chiedere ai traditori beccati, sono quelli che possono creare una bella e realistica statistica.


Fai troppe generalizzazioni. Il mio amante e' stato scoperto e l'unica cosa che cambierebbe e' l'attenzione a non farsi scoprire se tornasse indietro.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai troppe generalizzazioni. Il mio amante e' stato scoperto e l'unica cosa che cambierebbe e' l'attenzione a non farsi scoprire se tornasse indietro.


Sabina non ricordo più, ma la moglie sa che l'amante sei tu?


----------



## Sabina (27 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sabina non ricordo più, ma la moglie sa che l'amante sei tu?


Sa chi sono ma non mi conosce e non ci siamo mai viste.


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Welcome
> to
> purgatory.
> 
> ...


Mari`mi hai fatto sorridere....la sensazione è proprio quella...


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2011)

ma allora perchè, perchè un traditore scoperto, promette di nuovo fedeltà (credo) e ricomincia? non voglio giudicare nessuno, lo chiedo perchè proprio non riesco a comprenderlo. sarà che non sono sposato, che non ho figli, ma non capisco davvero. come si può scegliere coscientemente di continuare a tenere in piedi due storie e di ingannare ancora di più la persona con cui si vive?

perchè un traditore scoperto se ha intenzione di continuare a frequentare l'amante non ha il coraggio di lasciare la moglie? 
può andare a vivere da solo, no? e lasciare libera anche la moglie di costruirsi una nuova vita.


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A questo punto della mia storia (quasi un anno) io ti rispondo che si, lo rifarei. Anche se e' una cosa che mi sta mandando molto in crisi con me stessa lo rifarei. In crisi personale, non per i sensi di colpa... non che non ci siano, semplicemente li ho esclusi, scissi, tagliati fuori. Certi pensieri appena vengono alla mente così vengono allontanati. Dove a volte pecco nel controllo emotivo con l'amante, riesco bene a controllare le mie emozioni nei confronti di mio marito.
> Lo rifarei perché ne avevo bisogno, perché e' stata una rinascita, perché anche le cose negative che sono arrivate sono per me occasione di riflessione e di crescita personale.
> *Pero' se ti vuoi buttare fai attenzione perché  non e' un gioco e devi esserne cosciente. Ci sono in gioco due famiglie...con bambini piccoli.*... il mio amante e' stato scoperto dalla moglie. E dopo in casa niente sara' piu' come prima.


Ti posso garantire che nessuno dei due lo reputa un gioco, anzi....
Siamo consci di cio che abbiamo rispettivamente, e credo che entrambi siamo in chiaro che le nostre famiglie sono gia chiaramente definite. È questo feeling che ci fa interrogare sul perche esista questo collegamento "speciale".


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ti posso garantire che nessuno dei due lo reputa un gioco, anzi....
> Siamo consci di cio che abbiamo rispettivamente, e credo che entrambi siamo in chiaro che le nostre famiglie sono gia chiaramente definite. È questo feeling che ci fa interrogare sul perche esista questo collegamento "speciale".


perchè è così, perchè è naturale. perchè vai in ricerca spasmodica delle cose che hai in comune con la persona di cui sei innamorato, perchè quelle che trovi le enfatizzi, perchè certe piccole o grandi cose che ti possono capitare anche con altri, quando sei innamorato le vedi come sotto i riflettori in una stanza buia. e hai anche bisogno di vederle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pero' se ti vuoi buttare fai attenzione perché  *non e' un gioco* e devi esserne cosciente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> perchè è così, perchè è naturale. perchè vai in ricerca spasmodica delle cose che hai in comune con la persona di cui sei innamorato, perchè quelle che trovi le enfatizzi, perchè certe piccole o grandi cose che ti possono capitare anche con altri, quando sei innamorato le vedi come sotto i riflettori in una stanza buia. e hai anche bisogno di vederle.



Quoto tutto.....SANTO SUBITO!


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pero' se ti vuoi buttare fai attenzione perché  *non e' un gioco* e devi esserne cosciente.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi....un po meno a farsi....ci facciamo del bene a vicenda, anche solo nel parlare di lavoro...ma comunque che sia una difficile gestione...nessuno lo nega...


Il primo figlio e' capitato e, va bene ... ma il secondo figlio perche' l'hai voluto? ... lui (l'amico Friz) era gia presente nel tuo panorama, giusto?!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi....un po meno a farsi....ci facciamo del bene a vicenda, anche solo nel parlare di lavoro...ma comunque che sia una difficile gestione...nessuno lo nega...


Voglio dire: non introducete il sesso in questo rapporto. 
Evitate di giocare in quel senso.


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il primo figlio e' capitato e, va bene ... ma il secondo figlio perche' l'hai voluto? ... lui era gia presente nel tuo panorama, giusto?!


Voluto perche la mia famiglia è con mio marito, e se dovessi fare altri figli li vorrei ancora con lui. È un ottimo padre, un bravo compagno, forso posso reprimere la passione per sempre o forse no, ma la mia famiglia è con mio marito.

La mia speranza è "invecchiare" con lui, se poi un giorno, la vita dovesse diventare una tortura allora non è mai troppo tardi per rifarsi una vita, tutto è possibile, ma posso garantire che impegno per essere una brava compagna, nonostante il problema ...


----------



## feeling (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voglio dire: non introducete il sesso in questo rapporto.
> Evitate di giocare in quel senso.


Ci stiamo provando....eccome se ci stiamo provando...sarebbe davvero un grosso problema...soprattutto se dovessimo scoprire di avere a letto lo stesso feeling che abbiamo fuori....allora sarebbero letteralmente...CAZZI AMARI!

e questo ci spaventa e ci frena....ma ripeto che non è facile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2011)

Scusa, io davvero non sono una persona moralista e qui dentro tutti possono testimoniarlo ma...

... a me stupisce tanto che tu abbia un bambino di 5 mesi e senta queste "pulsioni" per questa persona


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Voluto perche la mia famiglia è con mio marito, e *se dovessi fare altri figli li vorrei ancora con lui*. È un ottimo padre, un bravo compagno, forso posso reprimere la passione per sempre o forse no, ma la mia famiglia è con mio marito.
> 
> La mia speranza è "invecchiare" con lui, se poi un giorno, *la vita dovesse diventare una tortura allora non è mai troppo tardi per rifarsi una vita*, *tutto è possibile*, ma posso garantire che impegno per essere una brava compagna, nonostante il problema ...



1) I figli sono impegni, responsabilita' costante nel tempo.



2) Dopo averne distrutta una  non e' facile rifarsene un'altra ... specialmente  sul dolore degli altri ... cresci, la vita e la famiglia sono cose serie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ci stiamo provando....eccome se ci stiamo provando...sarebbe davvero un grosso problema...soprattutto se dovessimo scoprire di avere a letto lo stesso feeling che abbiamo fuori....allora sarebbero letteralmente...CAZZI AMARI!
> 
> e questo ci spaventa e ci frena....ma ripeto che non è facile.


Ma è logico che ce l'avrete, lo state caricando  di tutte le attese e i ricami possibili e immaginabili!!!

Confermerà la vostra intesa intellettuale...
completerà le eventuali mancanze dei rispettivi partners...
non saprete più farne a meno....


...e sarete fottuti.


----------



## Sabina (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ti posso garantire che nessuno dei due lo reputa un gioco, anzi....
> Siamo consci di cio che abbiamo rispettivamente, e credo che entrambi siamo in chiaro che le nostre famiglie sono gia chiaramente definite. È questo feeling che ci fa interrogare sul perche esista questo collegamento "speciale".


Perché a entrambi qualcosa manca... forse non vi rendete ancora conto di cosa, ma e' così.


----------



## Sabina (27 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Voluto perche la mia famiglia è con mio marito, e se dovessi fare altri figli li vorrei ancora con lui. È un ottimo padre, un bravo compagno, forso posso reprimere la passione per sempre o forse no, ma la mia famiglia è con mio marito.
> 
> La mia speranza è "invecchiare" con lui, se poi un giorno, la vita dovesse diventare una tortura allora non è mai troppo tardi per rifarsi una vita, tutto è possibile, ma posso garantire che impegno per essere una brava compagna, nonostante il problema ...


Scusa la domanda... ma il sesso con tuo marito com'è? 
Metti in conto che potresti avere un brusco calo del desiderio nei confronti di tuo marito se le cose con l'altro andassero alla grande...


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è logico che ce l'avrete, lo state caricando di tutte le attese e i ricami possibili e immaginabili!!!
> 
> Confermerà la vostra intesa intellettuale...
> completerà le eventuali mancanze dei rispettivi partners...
> ...


eggià...


----------



## Sabina (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è logico che ce l'avrete, lo state caricando  di tutte le attese e i ricami possibili e immaginabili!!!
> 
> Confermerà la vostra intesa intellettuale...
> completerà le eventuali mancanze dei rispettivi partners...
> ...


QUOTO! :up:

Ci sono dentro fino al collo... lui e' più bravo di me (anche se quanche inciampo lo fa)... diciamo che io tra alti e bassi ci sto lavorando per ritrovare una stabilita' nel vivere questa storia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> QUOTO! :up:
> 
> Ci sono dentro fino al collo... lui e' più bravo di me (anche se quanche inciampo lo fa)... diciamo che io tra alti e bassi ci sto lavorando per ritrovare una stabilita' nel vivere questa storia.



Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:

L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:

quando hai voglia lo chiami e lui corre (nei limiti del possibile, ma con un ritardo di uno/due giorni al massimo)
se non fosse disponibile: averne uno/due di riserva


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:
> 
> L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:
> 
> ...


sei un mito


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai troppe generalizzazioni. Il mio amante e' stato scoperto e l'unica cosa che cambierebbe e' l'attenzione a non farsi scoprire se tornasse indietro.


ogni momento è buono per dirci quanto è coglione il tuo amante? Capisco che ti piacciono le teste di cazzo, ma ti prego risparmiaci nel dircelo!


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:
> 
> L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:
> 
> ...





quintina ha detto:


> sei un mito


Ragazze  ma che dite  il marito tradito con l'amante, l'amante ed il marito traditi entrambi con quelli seduti in panchina riserva :rotfl::rotfl: ma c'avete alle mutande la data di scadenza? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze  ma che dite  il marito tradito con l'amante, l'amante ed il marito traditi entrambi con quelli seduti in panchina riserva :rotfl::rotfl: ma c'avete alle mutande la data di scadenza? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ce le hanno per fare più in fretta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ce le hanno per fare più in fretta!


:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze  ma che dite  il marito tradito con l'amante, l'amante ed il marito traditi entrambi con quelli seduti in panchina riserva :rotfl::rotfl: ma c'avete alle mutande la data di scadenza? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


Per me Chiara è un mito!


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ogni momento è buono per dirci quanto è coglione il tuo amante? Capisco che ti piacciono le teste di cazzo, ma ti prego risparmiaci nel dircelo!


Non e' colpa mia se con quelli "normali" mi annoio. 

Hai affermato una cosa che non sempre può corrispondere a verità Daniele e io ho semplicemente risposto.
Notte


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per me Chiara è un mito!


... e chi discute su questo ... io scherzavo esagerando, ognuno e' libera/o di viversi la vita che vuole.


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ce le hanno per fare più in fretta!


Sai, ci sono in giro certi completini...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per me Chiara è un mito!


No, sono reale.

Ma è vero: uno dei miei amici più cari mi dice che come donna sono un'allucinazione!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi discute su questo ... io scherzavo esagerando, ognuno e' libera/o di viversi la vita che vuole.


E' che io non conosco nessuna donna che ragioni come lei. Mi sembra di sentire il mio migliore amico...


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:
> 
> L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:
> 
> ...


Il problema e' che avrei sempre voglia di vederlo... per te all'inizio non era così? 
Comunque per impegni reciproci ci si vede ogni tanto quando riusciamo.
Sulle riserve diciamo che la mia vita e' abbastanza un casino così com'è. 

Comunque anche per me sei un mito.
Mi hai fatto riflettere molto in questi mesi e pian piano sto facendo dei progressi con la mia emotività.


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

chiara matraini ha detto:


> ma è logico che ce l'avrete, lo state caricando  di tutte le attese e i ricami possibili e immaginabili!!!
> 
> Confermerà la vostra intesa intellettuale...
> Completerà le eventuali mancanze dei rispettivi partners...
> ...


quoto quoto quoto quoto e stra quoto!


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda... ma il sesso con tuo marito com'è?
> Metti in conto che potresti avere un brusco calo del desiderio nei confronti di tuo marito se le cose con l'altro andassero alla grande...



Beh..qui si scopre un altarino...diciamo che è complicato. Io molto libera e passionale, lui molto timido e con poca esperienza nel senso che prima di me ha avuto solo la  moglie. Infatti nel periodo in cui stavo pensado cosa fare della storia, lui aveva problemi diversi, gli chiedi di andare dalla sessuologa e le cose migliorarono e restai incinta e questo sicuramente gli ha dato sicurezza in se stesso dato che in fondo in fondo pensare di essere sterile per cose usate in passato.

Ma comunque tra il sesso appagante che intendo io e quello che intende lui c'è di mezzo ancora il mare. Ma appena avremo piu tempo gli ho detto che andremo insieme a parlare dalla sessuologa e vedremo cosa uscira.

Anche per questo NON POSSO scoprire come sarebbe con l'altro, perche se fosse meglio sarebbe la fine.


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) I figli sono impegni, responsabilita' costante nel tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Dopo averne distrutta una  non e' facile rifarsene un'altra ... specialmente  sul dolore degli altri ... *cresci*, la vita e la famiglia sono cose serie.



Certo sono ancora giovane, ma Mari' mi spieghi in cosa starei agendo sconsideratamente e senza ragionare? Mi sembra che di domande me ne sto facendo a sufficenza. L'unica cura immediata sarebbe una lobotomia, ma dato che comprometterebbe anche le mia altre facolta mentali sinceramente la eviterei. 

Cosa sto sbagliando nel mio modus operandi? Mi sono innamorata, sei vuoi la frittata è fatta, e ora faccio di tutto per non seguire quello che il cuore mi dice...sto forse sbagliando? dovrei seguire il cuore, mandare a puttane (scusate ma la finezza non è il mio forte) la mia e la sua famiglia, fregarmene dei figli e fare quello che più mi sollazza? no giusto per capire!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Il problema e' che avrei sempre voglia di vederlo... per te all'inizio non era così?*
> Comunque per impegni reciproci ci si vede ogni tanto quando riusciamo.
> Sulle riserve diciamo che la mia vita e' abbastanza un casino così com'è.
> 
> ...


Sì, per questo mi sono trovata le riserve.

Ho ripartito l'investimento.


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, per questo mi sono trovata le riserve.
> 
> Ho ripartito l'investimento.


M'incuriosisci molto... diciamo che ho capito molto bene il concetto.
Allora tu eri molto presa da questa prima persona e avendo "perso" una certa serenità nel vivere questa storia hai cercato una soluzione diversa. 
Scusa se mi faccio gli affari tuoi, se ti da fastidio non rispondermi. Ne hai uno che e' più speciale degli altri? E' il primo? Loro sanno che frequenti anche gli altri?


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Certo sono ancora giovane, ma Mari' mi spieghi in cosa starei agendo sconsideratamente e senza ragionare? Mi sembra che di domande me ne sto facendo a sufficenza. *L'unica cura immediata sarebbe una lobotomia*, ma dato che comprometterebbe anche le mia altre facolta mentali sinceramente la eviterei. *Niente affatto, basterebbe essere "leale" con tuo marito.*
> 
> Cosa sto sbagliando nel mio modus operandi? Mi sono innamorata, sei vuoi la frittata è fatta, e ora faccio di tutto per non seguire quello che il cuore mi dice...sto forse sbagliando? *dovrei seguire il cuore, mandare a puttane *(scusate ma la finezza non è il mio forte) *la mia e la sua famiglia, fregarmene dei figli e fare quello che più mi sollazza?* no giusto per capire!


Ti ho per caso suggerito questa soluzione?

Questa tua/vostra "infatuazione" mette a grande rischio la serenita' della Tua famiglia e forse anche la sua, se anche per lui e' la prima volta e, non e' un traditore seriale.


Ovviamente tuo marito e' all'oscuro di tutto, vero? ... pensa che tutto va per il meglio 



PS Feeling quanti anni hai? ... non sei obbligata a rispondere ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, per questo mi sono trovata le riserve.
> 
> Ho ripartito l'investimento.


 non si può "porzionare" quando c'è attrazione intensa; credo che di tanti uomini nessuno sia _all'altezza della situazione_ altrimenti oscurerebbe gli altri impedendotene la frequentazione.
so che tu pensi che sia il tuo raziocinio a permettere questo...dal mio punto di vista non è affatto così.
e poi , questo tipo di evasioni è tutt'altro che un investimento...al massimo è un azzardo in borsa in bond argentini


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma allora perchè, perchè un traditore scoperto, promette di nuovo fedeltà (credo) e ricomincia? non voglio giudicare nessuno, lo chiedo perchè proprio non riesco a comprenderlo. sarà che non sono sposato, che non ho figli, ma non capisco davvero. come si può scegliere coscientemente di continuare a tenere in piedi due storie e di ingannare ancora di più la persona con cui si vive?
> 
> perchè un traditore scoperto se ha intenzione di continuare a frequentare l'amante non ha il coraggio di lasciare la moglie?
> può andare a vivere da solo, no? e lasciare libera anche la moglie di costruirsi una nuova vita.


immagino la risposta che ti avrà dato o ti avrebbe dato sabina (e non solo lei) intrisa di nobiltà e sentimento

io te ne darei una molto diversa


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> immagino la risposta che ti avrà dato o ti avrebbe dato sabina (e non solo lei) intrisa di nobiltà e sentimento
> 
> io te ne darei una molto diversa


Con una sola parola: "interesse".
Che per la donna può voler dire avere i figli sempre vicini, che per l'uomo può voler dire avere le "mutande" sempre belle lavate...e tante altre belle cose.
L'amante non è altro che la puttana o il puttano in versione più bella di quella che viene pagata.


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Certo sono ancora giovane, ma Mari' mi spieghi in cosa starei agendo sconsideratamente e senza ragionare? Mi sembra che di domande me ne sto facendo a sufficenza. L'unica cura immediata sarebbe una lobotomia, ma dato che comprometterebbe anche le mia altre facolta mentali sinceramente la eviterei.
> 
> Cosa sto sbagliando nel mio modus operandi? Mi sono innamorata, sei vuoi la frittata è fatta, e ora faccio di tutto per non seguire quello che il cuore mi dice...sto forse sbagliando? dovrei seguire il cuore, mandare a puttane (scusate ma la finezza non è il mio forte) la mia e la sua famiglia, fregarmene dei figli e fare quello che più mi sollazza? no giusto per capire!


Cerca un altro lavoro e smettila di pensarci. Cambiando lavoro non avrai più ne modalità e ne motivo per pensare a lui e quindi avrai compiuto una scelta. Ora come ora tu stai li per sentirti importante per qualcun'altro.
E non mi si dica che c'è la crisi, perchè non cercando nessun lavoro ovvio che se ne trova zero.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con una sola parola: "interesse".
> Che per la donna può voler dire avere i figli sempre vicini, che per l'uomo può voler dire avere le "mutande" sempre belle lavate...e tante altre belle cose.
> L'amante non è altro che la puttana o il puttano in versione più bella di quella che viene pagata.


no dan
non sarei così semplicistica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si può "porzionare" quando c'è attrazione intensa; credo che di tanti uomini nessuno sia _all'altezza della situazione_ altrimenti oscurerebbe gli altri impedendotene la frequentazione.
> so che tu pensi che sia il tuo raziocinio a permettere questo...dal mio punto di vista non è affatto così.
> e poi , questo tipo di evasioni è tutt'altro che un investimento...al massimo è un azzardo in borsa in bond argentini


 
Quale situazione?

Don't cry for me Argentinaaaaa....


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ho per caso suggerito questa soluzione?
> 
> Questa tua/vostra "infatuazione" mette a grande rischio la serenita' della Tua famiglia e forse anche la sua, se anche per lui e' la prima volta e, non e' un traditore seriale. Si anche per lui è la prima volta (da quello che mi dice, ormai non ne ho la certezza) e sono 20 anni che sta con la moglie, in pratica da sempre ed la sua unica donna.
> 
> ...


30


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ho per caso suggerito questa soluzione?
> 
> Questa tua/vostra "infatuazione" mette a grande rischio la serenita' della Tua famiglia e forse anche la sua, se anche per lui e' la prima volta e, non e' un traditore seriale.
> 
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Cerca un altro lavoro e smettila di pensarci. Cambiando lavoro non avrai più ne modalità e ne motivo per pensare a lui e quindi avrai compiuto una scelta. Ora come ora tu stai li per sentirti importante per qualcun'altro.
> E non mi si dica che c'è la crisi, perchè non cercando nessun lavoro ovvio che se ne trova zero.


No no, hai ragione hai pienamente ragione....e ti garantisco che ci penso spesso...ci pensavo gia all'inizio delle questione se è per questo.


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa, io davvero non sono una persona moralista e qui dentro tutti possono testimoniarlo ma...
> 
> ... a me stupisce tanto che tu abbia un bambino di 5 mesi e senta queste "pulsioni" per questa persona


Quintina capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista, cosa posso farci? Puoi immaginare cosa voglia dire fare nove mesi di gravidanza con questi pensieri in testa? Se parliamo di moralità, probabilmenti dovrei essere lapidata per pensieri impuri...tutta la questione non è morale, te ne do atto.
Purtroppo non basta decidere di non pensarci per non pensarci, come dice giustamente daniele, ci vorrebbe la terapia d'urto....ci vorrebbe....ma vi chiedo di ritornare all'ultima volta che vi siete innamorati....ve le ricordate le sensazioni che provavate?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:
> 
> L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:
> 
> ...


La mitica teoria della piramide...
Secondo te come ho imparato a fare?


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Un'altra cosa che mi spaventa è che, dato che il problema di partenza è nella nostra coppia, una mancanza tra me e mio marito, anche lasciando perdere questa persona, il problema mi si riproporrà ancora in futuro se non viene risolta. Il prossimo che mi stimerà, capirà e ascolterà mi farà fessa un'altra volta....e ricomincio daccapo. E se la prossima volta l'uomo che mi fa invaghire è libero? piu ostinato? La fortuna di questo abbinamento è che anche lui si frena, anche lui ha una famiglia e una buona razionalità che tampona e rallenta il "fattaccio"e guardate che un'anno e mezzo non è proprio poco.

Quindi devo prima cercare di risolvere la questione con mio marito, e se nonostante cio scopro che cmq lui non mi puo soddisfare come io richiedo? (parlando di attenzioni, stime, ecc....) cosa faccio?, ci lasciamo per seguire una chimera che secondo me non esiste? Da single si puo fare, ma quando ci sono i figli bisogna impegnarsi al meglio per mandare avanti la baracca.

Certo se la situazione in casa diventa insostenibile, meglio due genitori separati ma felici che due che si scannano in casa, ma finche in casa c'è serenità...perche distruggere tutto?

Queste sono le tante domande che mi porgo tutti i giorni. Nonostante la mia parte animale, dando pienamente ragione a Daniele, mi dica di azzannare l'osso finche è a portata di mano....avete presente Dr. Jekyll e MR Hide....ecco.


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> ma vi chiedo di ritornare all'ultima volta che vi siete innamorati....ve le ricordate le sensazioni che provavate?


Si chiamano puttanate da 15 enne. Sei per caso una scema di 15 anni?? Allora perchè cavolo ti sei sposata ed hai persino cercato di riprodurti??? Cresci e via, certe sensazioni possono essere belle, ma ti piacerebbe pensare che tuo marito possa farte le medesime cose e pensare le medesime cose perchè innamorato della sensazione? Ma dai, non è colpa di tuo marito che non ti sei scopata quanti più scadenti maschi per imparare qualcosa dalla vita.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che mi spaventa è che, dato che il problema di partenza è nella nostra coppia, una mancanza tra me e mio marito, anche lasciando perdere questa persona, il problema mi si riproporrà ancora in futuro se non viene risolta. Il prossimo che mi stimerà, capirà e ascolterà mi farà fessa un'altra volta....e ricomincio daccapo. E se la prossima volta l'uomo che mi fa invaghire è libero? piu ostinato? La fortuna di questo abbinamento è che anche lui si frena, anche lui ha una famiglia e una buona razionalità che tampona e rallenta il "fattaccio"e guardate che un'anno e mezzo non è proprio poco.
> 
> Quindi devo prima cercare di risolvere la questione con mio marito, e se nonostante cio scopro che cmq lui non mi puo soddisfare come io richiedo? (parlando di attenzioni, stime, ecc....) cosa faccio?, ci lasciamo per seguire una chimera che secondo me non esiste? Da single si puo fare, ma quando ci sono i figli bisogna impegnarsi al meglio per mandare avanti la baracca.
> 
> ...


Chi sta dirtelo?
Ah le donne dei trent'anni...
Ora vivi certe cose in un certo modo, perchè hai una certa età e una certa maturità. Ti posso assicurare che se procedi bene, a 40 vedrai ste cose con maggior disincanto, magari passi via sta situazione e fra dieci anni ti guardi indietro e ti dici che cretina che ero a credere certe cose.
Te lo dice uno, che sta vivendo la terribile età del maschio: dai 40 ai 50. 
Per questo dico sempre che ai miei 50 anni, chiudo tutte le baracche, e decido ( scelgo?) con chi voglio stare. Intanto aro il campo e semino: a suo tempo raccolgo, tenendo conto dei dati imprevedibili...il clima, la siccità ecc..ecc..ecc...ma intanto coltivo me stesso...e tutto è partito da una cosa che mi è accaduta nel 2003. Nel 2003 avevo 36 anni, pensavo che sempre sarei vissuto in un modo, e che mi sarebbe piaciuto, 5 anni dopo...cambiai tutto...adesso dopo altri 3 sto cambiando decisamente visuale...
Ci sono incontri che sono epifanici...subito hai una visuale incerta e inconsapevole, ma man mano che procedo si sta delineando lo scenario.
Intanto tu leggiti questo...

La donna dei trent'anni di H. De Balzac...
Ho detto Balzac, non la novelle justine de De Sade...quello va bene per altre anime prave...piene di sermoni sulla virtù:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Si anche per lui è la prima volta (da quello che mi dice, ormai non ne ho la certezza) e sono 20 anni che sta con la moglie, in pratica da sempre ed la sua unica donna.
> 
> Se ce una cosa che ho capito qui è che a volte parlare/confessare fa solo soffrire l'altro, cosa dovrei fare mari'? Parlargli? Dirgli che mi sono innamorata di un'altro anche se non ci sono stata a letto? A cosa porterebbe tutto questo? Solo alla separazione credo dato che lui ci è gia passato una volta e non prenderebbe bene questa cosa. Prima forse devo capire io esattamente cosa provo per quest'uomo e se come mi dicono in molti qui è solo "mania di protagonismo" su un'altro uomo beh prima o poi mi stancherò, o magari si stancherà lui. Ma di certo non ne parlerò mai a mio marito. Questo è sicuro, mi spiace. Ma se succedesse a lui, non vorrei saperlo se poi a me non fa mancare nulla, non credo nelle favole e nemmeno alla felicità su tutti i fronti, ma nell'impegno a mantenere la famiglia unita.
> 
> ...


alcune riflessioni sparse

20 anni insieme possono generare un inferno se si è infelici
se invece non lo si è spesso sfociano in un rapporto in cui le cose che uniscono sono molto più impalpabili e al contempo più fondamentali delle farfalle nello stomaco, molte cose che uniscono, più di quante si sia disposti ad ammettere
parallelamente quando descrivi quest'uomo e quello che vi unisce, tu parli quasi sempre al plurale: il nostro feeling, ciò che ci unisce ecc.
mentre l'unica volta che ricordo tu abbia parlato del suo comportamento è stato per distinguere che tu ti butteresti e lui ti frena
nel complesso direi che tu rifletti su di lui quel che credi di provare e che costantemente alimenti, col risultato che lui, ai tuoi occhi, prova esattamente le stesse cose (e ciò a sua volta alimenta ancor più ciò che credi di provare tu)
ma, nei fatti, lui non pare altrettanto propenso (per te è probabilmente un ulteriore sintomo della sua "grandezza", tanto attratto ma tanto faticosamente controllato)
lui plausibilmente è tentato di togliersi 'sto capriccio e il suo "faticoso controllo" può essere funzionale: ti mette di fronte al fatto che non sarà lui a fare il primo passo, se lo farai tu però ....  e naturalmente lo farai con la consapevolezza che solo di sesso si tratterà 

tu potresti pensare "ok, io non voglio altro" ma in realtà non è così
tu vuoi il sentimento già ora, dopo vorrai di più

ma non è vero che lui si stancherà
una collega gnocca che si offre su un piatto d'argento non si rifiuta quasi mai
magari si temporeggia per capire se è persona che può piantar grane
magari si tituba perchè si teme che ci voglia infilare il sentimento
magari si dilaziona per programmarsi meglio la modalità d'azione migliore

ma poi si tromba vivaddio!
sappiamo il potere del potato's hair :carneval:
e la gnocca adorante tira molto di più: come se i buoi avessero i patti a rotelle e le ruote del carro viaggiassero su cuscini d'aria

condivido il fatto di non parlarne col marito: certe gatte vanno pelate in proprio
ma rispolvererei subito l'idea di andare dalla sessuologa o di fare qualunque altra cosa possa rivivificare il vostro rapporto

sulla famiglia unita ho un pensiero un po' diverso: se uno dei due partner tromba con un altro la famiglia unita è solo mera apparenza e un modo per riempirsi la bocca


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che mi spaventa è che, dato che il problema di partenza è nella nostra coppia, una mancanza tra me e mio marito, anche lasciando perdere questa persona, il problema mi si riproporrà ancora in futuro se non viene risolta. Il prossimo che mi stimerà, capirà e ascolterà mi farà fessa un'altra volta...
> *1. *.*e ricomincio daccapo.* E se la prossima volta l'uomo che mi fa invaghire è libero? piu ostinato? La fortuna di questo abbinamento è che anche lui si frena, anche lui ha una famiglia e una buona razionalità che tampona e rallenta il "fattaccio"e guardate che un'anno e mezzo non è proprio poco.
> 
> Quindi devo prima cercare di risolvere la questione con mio marito, e se nonostante cio scopro che cmq lui non mi puo soddisfare come io richiedo? (parlando di attenzioni, stime, ecc....) cosa faccio?, ci lasciamo per seguire una chimera che secondo me non esiste? Da single si puo fare, ma
> ...


infatti devi risolvere i problemi con tuo marito come prima cosa
anche perchè se non li risolvi (in un modo o nell'altro) ti predispongono a vedere un principe azzurro in chiunque ti dia ciò che ti manca facendoti poi mancare ciò che hai

mi scatena l'embolo vedere come tutti i traditori (e quelli che si preparano le giustificazioni per diventarlo) mettano costantemente, tra i motivi per tradire senza separarsi, il bene dei figli e il senso di responsabilità verso i figli

perchè l'onestà e la lealtà sono valori importanti
perchè è troppo facile non prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte
perchè separarsi senza aver tradito è dura ma farlo dopo che il tradimento sia stato scoperto è molto ma moooolto più dura anche di fronte ai propri figli


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale situazione?
> 
> Don't cry for me Argentinaaaaa....


 :unhappy:ma sei stonata!


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alcune riflessioni sparse
> 
> 20 anni insieme possono generare un inferno se si è infelici
> se invece non lo si è spesso sfociano in un rapporto in cui le cose che uniscono sono molto più impalpabili e al contempo più fondamentali delle farfalle nello stomaco, molte cose che uniscono, più di quante si sia disposti ad ammettere
> ...


*GRAZIE...TOCCANTE. L'ho riletto 3 volte. Una bella secchiata d'acqua, ed è questo il potere del forum. Ci rifletterò, davvero. GRAZIE DI CUORE.
*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> M'incuriosisci molto... diciamo che ho capito molto bene il concetto.
> Allora tu eri molto presa da questa prima persona e avendo "perso" una certa serenità nel vivere questa storia hai cercato una soluzione diversa.
> Scusa se mi faccio gli affari tuoi, se ti da fastidio non rispondermi. Ne hai uno che e' più speciale degli altri? E' il primo? Loro sanno che frequenti anche gli altri?


 
Diciamo che lui è stato il primo.
Mettiamo pure che ne sono stata innamorata, ma ora è passato, e sono pronta a lasciarlo anche subito. Tanto poi sarebbe lui a cercarmi, anche dopo mesi.
Loro sanno che frequento chi voglio e che nessuno di loro è indispensabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mitica teoria della piramide...
> Secondo te come ho imparato a fare?


 
Tu non la stai applicando affatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti devi risolvere i problemi con tuo marito come prima cosa
> anche perchè se non li risolvi (in un modo o nell'altro) ti predispongono a vedere un principe azzurro in chiunque ti dia ciò che ti manca facendoti poi mancare ciò che hai
> 
> mi scatena l'embolo vedere come *tutti i traditori (e quelli che si preparano le giustificazioni per diventarlo) mettano costantemente, tra i motivi per tradire senza separarsi, il bene dei figli e il senso di responsabilità verso i figli*
> ...


Io no


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ......
> sappiamo il potere del potato's hair :carneval:
> e la gnocca adorante tira molto di più: come se i buoi avessero i patti*ni* a rotelle e le ruote del carro viaggiassero su cuscini d'aria
> 
> ..................


dimenticavo di aggiungere che 
in virtù della velocità così acquisita
diventa un carro difficilissimo da controllare 
e quando si schianta si fanno male anche i semplici spettatori


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui è stato il primo.
> Mettiamo pure che ne sono stata innamorata, ma ora è passato, e sono pronta a lasciarlo anche subito. Tanto poi sarebbe lui a cercarmi, anche dopo mesi.
> Loro sanno che frequento chi voglio e che nessuno di loro è indispensabile.


Grazie.... penso che agli occhi di un uomo (e non solo) tu appaia molto affascinante. E possa far nascere il desiderio di "fare breccia" più di un altro... stuzzichi il desiderio di conquista.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io no


 
ma tu non ti dai manco la giustificazione "loamomiamamicapiscelocapiscoquellochec'ètradinoinonc'ètranessuno"

mi sa che sulla tua atipicità siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?
> 
> ...


Hai posto la domanda sbagliata. Alla stragrande maggioranza dei traditori avresti dovuto chiedere: _Se poteste tornare indietro prima del MATRIMONIO iniziale, lo rifareste ?_

Sono un appassionato di videogiochi, specialmente quelli con trame lunghe e avvincenti (ultimamente stò in fissa con MASS EFFECT 2); uno degli accorgimenti più comuni quando si gioca a questo tipo di giochi è quella di salvare spesso, così, se ti accorgi di aver fatto una cacchiata, ritorni al salvataggio prima della cacchiata e riparti da lì.

Forse, e ripeto il forse, alcuni tipologie di traditori, non tutte, sono soltanto persone a cui hanno disabilitato la possibilità di salvare ed eventualmente di ricaricare dall'ultimo salvataggio, ed è costretto a continuare a giocare dopo aver spoilerato il gioco.  Ma non c'è nessun problema, il gioco lo finisci uguale, in fondo ci arrivi sempre, magari non lo finisci al 100% ma lo finisci comunque.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

ma perché ti sei sposata, chiara?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai posto la domanda sbagliata. Alla stragrande maggioranza dei traditori avresti dovuto chiedere: _Se poteste tornare indietro prima del MATRIMONIO iniziale, lo rifareste ?_
> 
> Sono un appassionato di videogiochi, specialmente quelli con trame lunghe e avvincenti (ultimamente stò in fissa con MASS EFFECT 2); uno degli accorgimenti più comuni quando si gioca a questo tipo di giochi è quella di salvare spesso, così, se ti accorgi di aver fatto una cacchiata, ritorni al salvataggio prima della cacchiata e riparti da lì.
> 
> Forse, e ripeto il forse, alcuni tipologie di traditori, non tutte, sono soltanto persone a cui hanno disabilitato la possibilità di salvare ed eventualmente di ricaricare dall'ultimo salvataggio, ed è costretto a continuare a giocare dopo aver spoilerato il gioco. Ma non c'è nessun problema, il gioco lo finisci uguale, in fondo ci arrivi sempre, magari non lo finisci al 100% ma lo finisci comunque.


 ODDIO TUBARA'....MA CHE E' STA FOTO INQUIETANTE CHE HAI MESSO!!!!!!!! :voodoo:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ODDIO TUBARA'....MA CHE E' STA FOTO INQUIETANTE CHE HAI MESSO!!!!!!!! :voodoo:


mi sa che ce l'ha ancora con me perchè la settimana scorsa ho dato dell'adolescente al suo avatar
(o qualcosa del genere, non ricordo troppo bene :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sa che ce l'ha ancora con me perchè la settimana scorsa ho dato dell'adolescente al suo avatar
> (o qualcosa del genere, non ricordo troppo bene :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


Ma no, anzi, in quel frangente due risate me le sono pure fatte


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma no, anzi, in quel frangente due risate me le sono pure fatte


Questa bambina e' funesta  proprio brutta, cambia avatar.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma no, anzi, in quel frangente due risate me le sono pure fatte


tu forse non c'eri all'epoca in cui comparvero delle foto di cui si è recentemente parlato (e simy nemmeno)
quindi forse non cogli quanto tu possa risultare inquietante :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai posto la domanda sbagliata. Alla stragrande maggioranza dei traditori avresti dovuto chiedere: _Se poteste tornare indietro prima del MATRIMONIO iniziale, lo rifareste ?_
> 
> *Sono un appassionato di videogiochi, specialmente quelli con trame lunghe e avvincenti (ultimamente stò in fissa con MASS EFFECT 2); uno degli accorgimenti più comuni quando si gioca a questo tipo di giochi è quella di salvare spesso, così, se ti accorgi di aver fatto una cacchiata, ritorni al salvataggio prima della cacchiata e riparti da lì.*
> 
> Forse, e ripeto il forse, alcuni tipologie di traditori, non tutte, sono soltanto persone a cui hanno disabilitato la possibilità di salvare ed eventualmente di ricaricare dall'ultimo salvataggio, ed è costretto a continuare a giocare dopo aver spoilerato il gioco. Ma non c'è nessun problema, il gioco lo finisci uguale, in fondo ci arrivi sempre, magari non lo finisci al 100% ma lo finisci comunque.


 oppure a volte occorrerebbe _un bel punto di ripristino_ per tornare al rapporto al tempo in cui tutto funzionava a dovere


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa bambina e' funesta  proprio brutta, cambia avatar.


è l'espressione cattiva che fa un po' sensazione
ma anche il contrasto con l'avatar precedente

comunque bocciata:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti sei sposata, chiara?


Mi prese in un momento di debolezza estrema.
Fece il pazzo per me.
Pianse.

Non ero giovanissima, ma inesperta della vita sì.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi prese in un momento di debolezza estrema.
> Fece il pazzo per me.
> Pianse.
> 
> Non ero giovanissima, ma inesperta della vita sì.


 era a quel punto che dovevi usare tutto il tuo raziocinio(per me)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu non ti dai manco la giustificazione "loamomiamamicapiscelocapiscoquellochec'ètradinoinonc'ètranessuno"
> 
> mi sa che sulla tua atipicità siamo tutti d'accordo


Anche perchè non chiedo che mi capiscano.
Solo che si adeguino (se vogliono).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> era a quel punto che dovevi usare tutto il tuo raziocinio(per me)


Non serve che ti quoti.
Hai già capito.

Mi sembra di vederti, mollemente adagiata come in quel quadro di Schiele, che me lo dici...

....con coppa di champagne à la main,ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non serve che ti quoti.
> Hai già capito.
> 
> Mi sembra di vederti, mollemente adagiata come in quel quadro di Schiele, che me lo dici...
> ...


 in effetti son qui nella mia chaise longue con la coppa di vita snella  in una mano e le mutande nell'altra...ero convinta di averle messe:racchia:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti son qui nella mia chaise longue con la coppa di vita snella in una mano e le mutande nell'altra...*ero convinta di averle messe*:racchia:


ma tu la vitasnetta la bevi in coppa?

se no chiediti che fine ha fatto lo champagne :carneval:
(spero non fosse una magnum)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti son qui nella mia chaise longue con la coppa di vita snella  in una mano e le mutande nell'altra...ero convinta di averle messe:racchia:


Faresti bene a coprirti meglio ... dato le condizioni meteo:

http://meteonew.ansa.it/previsioni-italia/Liguria/Genova/10025/7/1/0 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu la vitasnetta la bevi in coppa?
> 
> *se no chiediti che fine ha fatto lo champagne* :carneval:
> (spero non fosse una magnum)
> ...


:racchia::racchia:


ps vitasnetta:singleeye:?


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui è stato il primo.
> Mettiamo pure che ne sono stata innamorata, ma ora è passato, e sono pronta a lasciarlo anche subito. Tanto poi sarebbe lui a cercarmi, anche dopo mesi.
> Loro sanno che frequento chi voglio e che nessuno di loro è indispensabile.


Io invece avevo sempre pensato che quando  l'innamoramento passava fosse il momento giusto per lasciarli.
Sei così sicura che se lo lasci ti verrebbe a cercare ancora? Io sono molto orgogliosa, non ho più cercato in prima persona i miei ex dopo essere stata lasciata. Ma probabilmente sono cose diverse... punti di vista molto diversi. 
Penso che tu debba stare attenta anche a non metterti nei guai... chissà, magari arriva uno che si dice "adesso la conquisterò, si innamorerà e per me lascerà tutto"! Sai che casino potrebbe combinarti un uomo molto innamorato e fragile. Vabbe' che a pelle certe cose si sentono e magari li eviti prima.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi sta dirtelo?
> Ah le donne dei trent'anni...
> Ora vivi certe cose in un certo modo, perchè hai una certa età e una certa maturità. Ti posso assicurare che se procedi bene, a 40 vedrai ste cose con maggior disincanto, magari passi via sta situazione e fra dieci anni ti guardi indietro e ti dici che cretina che ero a credere certe cose.
> Te lo dice uno, che sta vivendo la terribile età del maschio: dai 40 ai 50.
> ...


 
Ma scherzi Conte??A 41 anni ti metti sti'problemi? E allora io che ne ho 12 di piu'.....???????????
Guarda che il bello deve ancora venire....non hai idea di come migliori.
Io non voglio fare la volpe e l'uva,ma francamente credo ora di stare meglio ora, che a 40,e di fare molto di piu'.
Coraggio Conte,ne hai.......


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è l'espressione cattiva che fa un po' sensazione
> ma anche il contrasto con l'avatar precedente
> 
> comunque bocciata:mexican:


D'accordissimo,e brutta e malvagia,sembra uscita da un film di Romero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece avevo sempre pensato che quando l'innamoramento passava fosse il momento giusto per lasciarli.
> Sei così sicura che se lo lasci ti verrebbe a cercare ancora? Io sono molto orgogliosa, non ho più cercato in prima persona i miei ex dopo essere stata lasciata. Ma probabilmente sono cose diverse... punti di vista molto diversi.
> Penso che tu debba stare attenta anche a non metterti nei guai... chissà, magari arriva uno che si dice "*adesso la conquisterò, si innamorerà e per me lascerà tutto"!* Sai che casino potrebbe combinarti un uomo molto innamorato e fragile. Vabbe' che a pelle certe cose si sentono e magari li eviti prima.


Eh, ma tu sei donna fin nel midollo...

Anche se non mi cercasse non sarebbe un problema, ho già preso da lui ciò che mi serviva. 
A proposito del grassetto: gli uomini di solito non ragionano così, sai.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D'accordissimo,e brutta e malvagia,sembra uscita da un film di Romero


Non è nè brutta e nè malvagia...solo incaxxata  E pe mò va bene così :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia:
> 
> 
> *ps vitasnetta*:singleeye:?


non concentrarti su un dettaglio per rimandare la risposta alla domanda fondamentale :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non la stai applicando affatto.


Sta un po' a vede...sta a vedè
Se fossi cane bau
Se fossi gatto miao
Se fatto tardi ciao!:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai troppe generalizzazioni. Il mio amante e' stato scoperto e l'unica cosa che cambierebbe e' l'attenzione a non farsi scoprire se tornasse indietro.


Ciao Sabina ti leggo solo ora:se non ti dispiace,corna facendo non sia sa mai.....,come ha fatto a districarsi,e se capisco veben,continuare a vederti come nulla fosse??
Moglie che gli fa'comodo averlo fuori dai piedi,o altro.....?
Spero la domanda non risulti troppo personale,ciao


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, ma tu sei donna fin nel midollo...
> 
> Anche se non mi cercasse non sarebbe un problema, ho già preso da lui ciò che mi serviva.
> A proposito del grassetto: gli uomini di solito non ragionano così, sai.


Esistono anche uomini che la pensano così.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece avevo sempre pensato che quando l'innamoramento passava fosse il momento giusto per lasciarli.
> Sei così sicura che se lo lasci ti verrebbe a cercare ancora? Io sono molto orgogliosa, non ho più cercato in prima persona i miei ex dopo essere stata lasciata. Ma probabilmente sono cose diverse... punti di vista molto diversi.
> Penso che tu debba stare attenta anche a non metterti nei guai... chissà, magari arriva uno che si dice "adesso la conquisterò, si innamorerà e per me lascerà tutto"! Sai che casino potrebbe combinarti un uomo molto innamorato e fragile. Vabbe' che *a pelle certe cose si sentono e magari li eviti prima*.


seee vabbè!

è da certezze come queste che nascono i casini


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina ti leggo solo ora:se non ti dispiace,corna facendo non sia sa mai.....,come ha fatto a districarsi,e se capisco veben,continuare a vederti come nulla fosse??
> Moglie che gli fa'comodo averlo fuori dai piedi,o altro.....?
> Spero la domanda non risulti troppo personale,ciao


E' successo il putiferio (ha letto più di una volta a distanza di tempo scambi di messaggi che lasciavano capire un forte coinvolgimento non solo sessuale). Lei sospetta sempre e ha molta rabbia per questo. Non so di preciso le ragioni che la portano a continuare a stare con lui (figlio? amore?). So che la loro relazione faceva acqua anche prima.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è nè brutta e nè malvagia...solo incaxxata  E pe mò va bene così :mrgreen:


 dai te prego Tubarà....non se pò vedè! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' successo il putiferio (ha letto più di una volta a distanza di tempo scambi di messaggi che lasciavano capire un forte coinvolgimento non solo sessuale). Lei sospetta sempre e ha molta rabbia per questo. Non so di preciso le ragioni che la portano a continuare a stare con lui (figlio? amore?). So che la loro relazione faceva acqua anche prima.


ma invece di pensare a lei, parliamo di lui:
lui perchè resta con lei?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma invece di pensare a lei, parliamo di lui:
> lui perchè resta con lei?


 GIUSTO!!! ....perchè?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dai te prego Tubarà....non se pò vedè! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


a Tubara'........rtacci tua,nun te passa pe' a testa che se tutti te stamo a di' cosi,un perche' .........

Ciao Simy,come sono andato???e'tanto che non sento gli amici romani,forse sbaglio qualcosa....


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a Tubara'........rtacci tua,nun te passa pe' a testa che se tutti te stamo a di' cosi,un perche' .........
> 
> *Ciao Simy,come sono andato*???e'tanto che non sento gli amici romani,forse sbaglio qualcosa....


 ciao come stai? sei andato bene!! bravo! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2011)

Dai, fatemece fà qualche altro giro....poi ooo cambio :mrgreen: Promesso, giurin giurello....


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dai, fatemece fà qualche altro giro....poi ooo cambio :mrgreen: Promesso, giurin giurello....


 vabbè .....guarda che ogni promessa è debito!!! entro venerdì la devi cambiare....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma invece di pensare a lei, parliamo di lui:
> lui perchè resta con lei?


 
Sabina non lo''vuole''dire ma loro non sono amanti come dovrebbero essere,ma si amano proprio.
E'chiaro che se facessero,come andrebbe fatto...,ci si vede ogni 15.e dopo ognuno per la sua strada,il problema non si porrebbe.
Modestamente se io venissi sgamato dalla moglie,con il cavolo che insisterei.
Solo che.........io...non voglio separarmi,lui.........si'.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina non lo''vuole''dire ma loro non sono amanti come dovrebbero essere,ma si amano proprio.
> E'chiaro che se facessero,come andrebbe fatto...,ci si vede ogni 15.e dopo ognuno per la sua strada,il problema non si porrebbe.
> Modestamente se io venissi sgamato dalla moglie,con il cavolo che insisterei.
> Solo che.........io...non voglio separarmi,*lui.........si'*.


ma va? 

si vede 
non vede proprio l'ora!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao come stai? sei andato bene!! bravo! :up:


Grazie Simy!Tutto ok... a parte che a a 10km da qua'nevica di brutto...tu come stai??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma va?
> 
> si vede
> non vede proprio l'ora!


Scusa, la moglie ti becca e tu insisti??
Io proprio stamattina ho sentito una tipa,altra non quella''ufficiale'',che mi ha detto ''basta,beccata una volta,cambio vita,e addio...''e guarda che questa e'...tosta e anche invornita,ma ci e'arrivata lo stesso...
 C'e'un limite da non superare
Quindi non mi torna...sbaglio??


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa, la moglie ti becca e tu insisti??
> Io proprio stamattina ho sentito una tipa,altra non quella''ufficiale'',che mi ha detto ''basta,beccata una volta,cambio vita,e addio...''e guarda che questa e'...tosta e anche invornita,ma ci e'arrivata lo stesso...
> C'e'un limite da non superare
> Quindi non mi torna...sbaglio??


io su certe cose sono terra terra
se mi ami vuoi stare con me
non ammetti che io possa far sesso, anche controvoglia (anzi, a maggior ragione), con un altro

posso arrivare a capire che non si abbia il coraggio di far esplodere la bomba (e già questo ...., ma vabbè capiamolo)
ma nel momento in cui la moglie lo scopre ...

se lui amasse un'altra donna si sottoporrebbe all'arrampicata sugli specchi, alle promesse e a quant'altro necessario per tener buona la consorte e restarci insieme e allo strazio di continuare ad avere la donna che ama a mezzo servizio?

a me questo non pare amore ma para...laggine

scusa sabina,
di certo lui non ama sua moglie ma, 
secondo me, 
preferisce condividere la vita con lei e prendere quel che può da te
tutto il resto è fuffa
compresi i tuoi dubbi su ciò che potresti voler fare o non fare a tua volta se lui si separasse
lui non lo farà, se non sarà la moglie a stufarsi e metterlo alla porta
altrimenti avrebbe colto la palla al balzo


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io su certe cose sono terra terra
> se mi ami vuoi stare con me
> non ammetti che io possa far sesso, anche controvoglia (anzi, a maggior ragione), con un altro
> 
> ...



 
Ma che terra terra...e'un'analisi intelligente.
Se si viene scoperti le alternative sono due:inginocchiarsi e chiedere perdono,e smettere... sul serio.....oppure.....
fare la valigie,ma questa e'rischiosa,io conosco per sentito dire da amici di una tipa che l'ha detto''bene caro,tanto lui non vede l'ora''solo che messo alle strette.'l'amante nonche' nuovo''marito'' a..latere... ha fatto retromarcia...
Mi spiace per Sabina ma hai ragione:se la moglie lo  caccia bene...viceversa non si muovera'mai di li'.


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io su certe cose sono terra terra
> se mi ami vuoi stare con me
> non ammetti che io possa far sesso, anche controvoglia (anzi, a maggior ragione), con un altro
> 
> ...


Premetto che non ci siamo mai promessi niente e che non abbiamo mai fatto nessun tipo di progetti. Io mi lascio prendere molto dalle emozioni e soprattutto quando scrivo qui mi lascio andare perché ho bisogno di buttarle fuori. Ma nella vita reale io non sono così; c'è anche in me una forte parte razionale. 
Perché non lasciamo tutto per stare assieme? Perché sarebbe una follia. Perché non ci amiamo abbastanza? Forse si... forse no.

Perché lui non lascia la famiglia se la moglie "gli sta stretta" (NB. non per stare con me)? 
Per poter vedere il figlio tutti i giorni, per una situazione di comodo, perché per questa moglie che gli sta stretta prova ancora del sentimento,  perché per ora i vantaggi di stare con lei superano gli svantaggi.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa sabina,
> di certo lui non ama sua moglie ma,
> secondo me,
> preferisce condividere la vita con lei e prendere quel che può da te
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Ma ci sono persone che non hanno la forza di prendere una decisione con tutti i rischi che comporta e preferiscono tergiversare in attesa che la situazione si delinei con più chiarezza.

Non può essere che lui aspetti perchè vuole fare il grande passo con la sua amante? Voglio dire, smantellare una famiglia non è facile per nessuno... c'è chi preferisce avere la sicurezza che, dall'altra parte del ponte, ci sia qualcuno ad aspettarlo. Che non è bene, eh. Però succede.


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma che terra terra...e'un'analisi intelligente.
> Se si viene scoperti le alternative sono due:inginocchiarsi e chiedere perdono,e smettere... sul serio.....oppure.....
> fare la valigie,ma questa e'rischiosa,io conosco per sentito dire da amici di una tipa che l'ha detto''bene caro,tanto lui non vede l'ora''solo che messo alle strette.'l'amante nonche' nuovo''marito'' a..latere... ha fatto retromarcia...
> Mi spiace per Sabina ma hai ragione:se la moglie lo  caccia bene...viceversa non si muovera'mai di li'.


Non so veramente cosa provi per me, se sente quello che sento io. Certo la passione e' grande, sta bene con me e ama anche parlare con me. Perciò per me e' importante questo, che alla fine sono le cose che provo io. Entrambi abbiamo già la nostra famiglia.

Lo so Lothar che se la moglie non lo caccia non se ne andrà (a meno che non lo porti all'esasperazione), non sono così ingenua come può sembrare. Ma non ho mai detto di desiderare questo, ne mai gliel'ho chiesto.

Lui sa che rischia grosso e non credere che lo faccia a cuor leggero.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2011)

A questo proposito mi viene in mente una donna che conosco, amica di mia madre. Quando la figlia era adolescente, ha scoperto che il marito la tradiva da dieci anni con la stessa donna.
Una volta scoperto, la moglie, che dipendeva da lui economicamente, gli ha offerto la possibilità di restare con lei. Lui però l'ha lasciata su due piedi e ora vive da tempo con la sua vecchia amante, nonostante la figlia abbia subito uno shock da cui non si è più ripresa.

A volte mi chiedo cosa abbia aspettato quest'uomo per dieci anni. Che tipo di amore abbia provato per la moglie e per l'amante. E che quale paura gli abbia impedito, per dieci anni, di vivere alla luce del sole.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma che terra terra...e'un'analisi intelligente.
> Se si viene scoperti le alternative sono due:inginocchiarsi e chiedere perdono,e smettere... sul serio.....oppure.....
> fare la valigie,ma questa e'rischiosa,io conosco per sentito dire da amici di una tipa che l'ha detto''bene caro,tanto lui non vede l'ora''solo che messo alle strette.'l'amante nonche' nuovo''marito'' a..latere... ha fatto retromarcia...
> Mi spiace per Sabina ma hai ragione:se la moglie lo caccia bene...viceversa non si muovera'mai di li'.


invece
c'è la terza alternativa, non così rara (anche il ganzo di elisa, mi pare, ed anche altri): mi arrampico sugli specchi ma mi tengo la mogliettina e pure l'amante, so' troppo nobbbbbile

la moglie, se lo ama, vuole credergli
se non lo ama, si sta facendo 4 conti (o 4 accertamenti con la modalità che più gli aggrada)

sulle motivazioni di sabina  ci illumina lei
e se ne dessi una mia interpretazione probabilmente non le piacerebbe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io su certe cose sono terra terra
> se mi ami vuoi stare con me
> non ammetti che io possa far sesso, anche controvoglia (anzi, a maggior ragione), con un altro
> 
> ...


Sabina...sssttttt.....meglio quelli single  :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma scherzi Conte??A 41 anni ti metti sti'problemi? E allora io che ne ho 12 di piu'.....???????????
> Guarda che il bello deve ancora venire....non hai idea di come migliori.
> Io non voglio fare la volpe e l'uva,ma francamente credo ora di stare meglio ora, che a 40,e di fare molto di piu'.
> Coraggio Conte,ne hai.......


Amico mio...sono un rottame...bacco, tabacco e venere...sta troia...mi stan riducendo in cenere...:carneval:


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece
> c'è la terza alternativa, non così rara (anche il ganzo di elisa, mi pare, ed anche altri): mi arrampico sugli specchi ma mi tengo la mogliettina e pure l'amante, so' troppo nobbbbbile
> 
> la moglie, se lo ama, vuole credergli
> ...


Le mie motivazioni?
Questa storia mi fa stare bene, mi ha ridato molta energia. Non m'interessa altro.
Qualche giorno fa ho dovuto trattenermi dallo scoppiare a ridere quando una mia collega mi ha detto che dallo scorso anno sono molto meno tirata e più serena in volto e che l'ultima nascita mi ha fatto proprio bene.


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma ci sono persone che non hanno la forza di prendere una decisione con tutti i rischi che comporta e preferiscono tergiversare in attesa che la situazione si delinei con più chiarezza.
> 
> Non può essere che lui aspetti perchè vuole fare il grande passo con la sua amante? Voglio dire, smantellare una famiglia non è facile per nessuno... c'è chi preferisce avere la sicurezza che, dall'altra parte del ponte, ci sia qualcuno ad aspettarlo. Che non è bene, eh. Però succede.


Non credo sia così... viviamo alla giornata. Non programmiamo nessun futuro.

Poi lui si gestirebbe molto bene anche da solo (lo faceva già prima di sposarsi) e non e' il tipo che ha bisogno di sicurezze affettive. Sta così poco in casa e ha buone possibilità economiche.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho paura dei single....
> Non vorrei si mettessero strane idee in testa.


E che te ne frega: che se le mettano.
Almeno non hanno nessuno a cui renderne conto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E se poi arrivano a mio marito?
> Questo mi spaventa.


Perché dovrebbero?


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E se poi arrivano a mio marito?
> Questo mi spaventa.


Perché se alla moglie del tuo amante le girano, non può farlo lei?
Visto che la tua relazione extra sta ancora in piedi, le basterebbe poco a rintracciarti...


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Forse e' tutto nella mia testa perché potrebbe farlo anche uno sposato, ma avrei paura che se fossero troppo presi cercherebbero in qualche modo di farmi lasciare la famiglia, magari contattando mio marito sperando che mi lasci.
> Ma come ho detto sono solo mie fantasie.


 ma quali fantasie!!!!! l'amante del mio ex l'ha fatto! mi è venuta sotto casa per dirmi di loro due! e per farci lasciare...me lo ha detto  chiaro e tondo che voleva che lo lasciassi perchè voleva stare con lui!!!
non sono paranoie sabi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E se poi arrivano a mio marito?
> Questo mi spaventa.


Non so...

....io non parto mai dall'idea che un uomo impazzisca per me al punto da fare certe cazzate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Forse e' tutto nella mia testa perché potrebbe farlo anche uno sposato, ma avrei paura che *se fossero troppo presi cercherebbero in qualche modo di farmi lasciare la famiglia, magari contattando mio marito sperando che mi lasci*.
> Ma come ho detto sono solo mie fantasie.


Se si permettessero una cosa del genere sarebbe perchè tu gli avresti dato adito di farlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quali fantasie!!!!! l'amante del mio ex l'ha fatto! mi è venuta sotto casa per dirmi di loro due! e per farci lasciare...me lo ha detto  chiaro e tondo che voleva che lo lasciassi perchè voleva stare con lui!!!
> non sono paranoie sabi




Per me le donne pazze sono più pazze degli uomini pazzi


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quali fantasie!!!!! l'amante del mio ex l'ha fatto! mi è venuta sotto casa per dirmi di loro due! e per farci lasciare...me lo ha detto  chiaro e tondo che voleva che lo lasciassi perchè voleva stare con lui!!!
> non sono paranoie sabi


E una pensa di poter fare una cosa simile e poi che lui vada con lei? Si e' messo con lei poi?


----------



## Sabina (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se si permettessero una cosa del genere sarebbe perchè tu gli avresti dato adito di farlo.


Probabilmente.... ma sai ci sono tante persone con problemi psicologici.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E una pensa di poter fare una cosa simile e poi che lui vada con lei? Si e' messo con lei poi?


 no...non si è messo con lei....ma mi ha tradito per la seconda volta e ora sta con l'altra


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa, la moglie ti becca e tu insisti??
> Io proprio stamattina ho sentito una tipa,altra non quella''ufficiale'',che mi ha detto ''basta,beccata una volta,cambio vita,e addio...''e guarda che questa e'...tosta e anche invornita,ma ci e'arrivata lo stesso...
> C'e'un limite da non superare
> Quindi non mi torna...sbaglio??


Certo Lothar...
Una sporca guerra...piena di imboscate...
Chi viene sgamato è come se mettesse un piede sulla mina antimoglie...
Lothar onore e gloria ai caduti...che hanno combattuto per l'ultima sporca meta...la...pelosetta!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io su certe cose sono terra terra
> se mi ami vuoi stare con me
> non ammetti che io possa far sesso, anche controvoglia (anzi, a maggior ragione), con un altro
> 
> ...


Non è così facile, in più post, proietti sempre assetti comportamentali maschili, che maschili non sono, e sai benissimo che noi uomini pur che una donna la pianti, diciamo si con la testa, e poi facciamo tutto quel che ci pare.
Il concetto base, casomai, di lui è: Moglie finiscila di rompermi i coglioni con sta storia che vedo un'altra.
Se la moglie insiste, e si attacca, avremo un uomo che scappa per ogni dove, pur di non stare un nanosecondo con lei.
Non è lei che lo fanculizza, è lui che esasperato scappa.
Parli sempre dei mariti come fossero oggetti da possedere.
Se io fossi al posto di quell'uomo, mi inventerei non solo Sabina, ma almeno altre cinque amanti, pur di farti uscire pazza.

L'errore di Sabina secondo me. è quello di impicciarsi troppo di quello che c'è tra lui e sua moglie, così magari dire...ho le palle girate...è una comoda scusa per dire...si si mia moglie mi rompe i coglioni, quindi non posso essere sereno con te.

Gli uomini sono più pragmatici e meno sentimentali.
Vero anch'io, nel mio piccolo ho una parte sentimentale, ma quando le acque si fanno cattive, prevale quella razionale.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma che terra terra...e'un'analisi intelligente.
> Se si viene scoperti le alternative sono due:inginocchiarsi e chiedere perdono,e smettere... sul serio.....oppure.....
> fare la valigie,ma questa e'rischiosa,io conosco per sentito dire da amici di una tipa che l'ha detto''bene caro,tanto lui non vede l'ora''solo che messo alle strette.'l'amante nonche' nuovo''marito'' a..latere... ha fatto retromarcia...
> Mi spiace per Sabina ma hai ragione:se la moglie lo  caccia bene...viceversa non si muovera'mai di li'.


Se la moglie lo caccia, è facile che il suo amore per Sabina si tramuti in odio e dica...Brutta stronza hai rovinato il mio matrimonio. Sabina potrà dire..ehi cocco, non mi pare certo che fosse un idillio eh? Altrimenti io non ci sarei stata...
Ma il capro espiatorio ci vuole.
Un conto è lasciare, quando le acque son cattive, un conto è farsi cacciare da una moglie, non esiste un cazzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la moglie lo caccia, è facile che il suo amore per Sabina si tramuti in odio e dica...*Brutta stronza hai rovinato il mio matrimonio. *Sabina potrà dire..ehi cocco, non mi pare certo che fosse un idillio eh? Altrimenti io non ci sarei stata...
> Ma il capro espiatorio ci vuole.
> Un conto è lasciare, quando le acque son cattive, un conto è farsi cacciare da una moglie, non esiste un cazzo.




Che diritto avrebbe di dire una cosa così? Non l'ha obbligato mica a fare niente!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ci siamo mai promessi niente e che non abbiamo mai fatto nessun tipo di progetti. Io mi lascio prendere molto dalle emozioni e soprattutto quando scrivo qui mi lascio andare perché ho bisogno di buttarle fuori. Ma nella vita reale io non sono così; c'è anche in me una forte parte razionale.
> Perché non lasciamo tutto per stare assieme? Perché sarebbe una follia. Perché non ci amiamo abbastanza? Forse si... forse no.
> 
> Perché lui non lascia la famiglia se la moglie "gli sta stretta" (NB. non per stare con me)?
> Per poter vedere il figlio tutti i giorni, per una situazione di comodo, perché per questa moglie che gli sta stretta prova ancora del sentimento,  perché per ora i vantaggi di stare con lei superano gli svantaggi.


Fidati solo le cose in rosso.
Cioè la follia la si fa...
Ma poi ci sono tutti i prezzi da pagare.
Costi altissimi.
A meno che, tuo marito non dica..."accetto tutto purchè non mi lasci!".


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Le mie motivazioni?
> Questa storia mi fa stare bene, mi ha ridato molta energia. Non m'interessa altro.
> Qualche giorno fa ho dovuto trattenermi dallo scoppiare a ridere quando una mia collega mi ha detto che dallo scorso anno sono molto meno tirata e più serena in volto e che l'ultima nascita mi ha fatto proprio bene.


Si bene così...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Che diritto avrebbe di dire una cosa così? Non l'ha obbligato mica a fare niente!


Sto parlando in maschilese...
La colpa è sempre degli altri eh?
Era lei che mi veniva dietro...
Ehm...sai mi ha sedotto...
Poi tu moglie...non avevi mai voglia di fare sesso con me...
Insomma moglie...sai come vanno certe cose no?
Lo so...sono stato un debole ho ceduto...non ho saputo resistere...a quel bocconcino così appetitoso...
Tu moglie mi sfrucugli i coglioni con una montagna di critiche, non ti va mai bene niente di me, mi fai sempre sentire una merda, lei invece mi ha fatto sentire un dio, bello e figo...e capisci...mi sono sentito subito bene con me stesso...
Non è colpa mia...
Ma ora che mi stai lasciando...mi rendo conto che è stata proprio una stronza a sedurmi...se fosse stata una donna per bene, mi avrebbe rispettato...invece ha giocato facendo leva...sul mio bisogno di scopare...capisci? Non è tradimento...


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te lo auguro vivamente. :up:
> 
> L'ideale di stabilità sarebbe:
> 
> ...


uno o due di riserva ? ....gulp !

un esercito soldatini trombaioli pronti alla chiamata della colonnella !


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> uno o due di riserva ? ....gulp !
> 
> un esercito soldatini trombaioli pronti alla chiamata della colonnella !


A lei piace essere così eh?
Mi sento tanto il sergente ingrassia con lei...ma va bene anche così...munifico come sempre...pur di godere i favori della contessa...:carneval:


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A lei piace essere così eh?
> Mi sento tanto il sergente ingrassia con lei...ma va bene anche così...munifico come sempre...pur di godere i favori della contessa...:carneval:


Cosa non faresti per la contessa......


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Cosa non faresti per la contessa......


Ma so un mona io...
Un invertebrato...cosa credi?
Faccio le malore per farle contente...
Ma quando io chiedo...ah allora non ho tempo, ho le mie cose, ho male i denti, il gatto rutta...ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
Si si l'uomo denim...un par di palle...:carneval:


----------



## Sabina (1 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto parlando in maschilese...
> La colpa è sempre degli altri eh?
> Era lei che mi veniva dietro...
> Ehm...sai mi ha sedotto...
> ...


Non e' proprio così... lo sa lui e lo sa lei.
Non sono e non mi comporto da mantide.
Se le cose si mettono male non può appigliarsi a nulla e lo sa. 
Io non ho pretese su di lui... non gli chiedo più nulla... neanche di vederci. Lui e' quello che rischia di più, lui decide i tempi e i modi.
In queste storie vedersi e' sempre una scelta, del domani non c'è certezza.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quali fantasie!!!!! l'amante del mio ex l'ha fatto! mi è venuta sotto casa per dirmi di loro due! e per farci lasciare...me lo ha detto chiaro e tondo che voleva che lo lasciassi perchè voleva stare con lui!!!
> non sono paranoie sabi


ma c'è di più

ci sono anche quelle che vogliono che la moglie lo sappia
ma non vogliono far vedere all'amante, che potrebbe incazzarsi, che sono loro stesse a dirglielo
e trovano un tramite
la str... di mio marito lo disse a suo marito (fornendo nome cognome indirizzo ecc.) sapendo che sarebbe venuto a dirmelo
poi disse a mio marito che era stata costretta a confessare tutto




quintina ha detto:


> Per me le donne pazze sono più pazze degli uomini pazzi


ehhhhh, se ti quoto!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' proprio così... lo sa lui e lo sa lei.
> Non sono e non mi comporto da mantide.
> *Se le cose si mettono male non può appigliarsi a nulla e lo sa. *
> Io non ho pretese su di lui... non gli chiedo più nulla... neanche di vederci. Lui e' quello che rischia di più, lui decide i tempi e i modi.
> In queste storie vedersi e' sempre una scelta, del domani non c'è certezza.


quel che si sa e quel che si fa son cose spesso scollegate


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ci siamo mai promessi niente e che non abbiamo mai fatto nessun tipo di progetti. Io mi lascio prendere molto dalle emozioni e soprattutto *quando scrivo qui mi lascio andare perché ho bisogno di buttarle fuori.* Ma nella vita reale io non sono così; c'è anche in me una forte parte razionale.
> Perché non lasciamo tutto per stare assieme? Perché sarebbe una follia. Perché non ci amiamo abbastanza? Forse si... forse no.
> 
> ..........


 
infatti
ma nel complesso, per quel che vien fuori dai tuoi interventi, l'impressione che dai a me (e forse non solo a me) non è quella di una persona che trae da questa vicenda un grande benessere


poi è chiaro che ognuno filtra ciò che legge con le sue lenti

ma non è per forza detto che quel che filtra qui dentro sia totalmente sbagliato



Sabina ha detto:


> ...........
> Lo so Lothar che se la moglie non lo caccia non se ne andrà (a meno che non lo porti all'esasperazione), non sono così ingenua come può sembrare. *Ma non ho mai detto di desiderare questo, ne mai gliel'ho chiesto.*
> 
> ..........


infatti, dici spesso il contrario



Sabina ha detto:


> ........
> Questa storia mi fa stare bene, mi ha ridato molta energia. Non m'interessa altro.
> Qualche giorno fa ho dovuto trattenermi dallo scoppiare a ridere quando una mia collega mi ha detto che dallo scorso anno sono molto meno tirata e più serena in volto e che l'ultima nascita mi ha fatto proprio bene.


e questo è ciò che filtra quando non "butti fuori"


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' proprio così... lo sa lui e lo sa lei.
> Non sono e non mi comporto da mantide.
> Se le cose si mettono male non può appigliarsi a nulla e lo sa.
> Io non ho pretese su di lui... non gli chiedo più nulla... neanche di vederci. Lui e' quello che rischia di più, lui decide i tempi e i modi.
> In queste storie vedersi e' sempre una scelta, del domani non c'è certezza.


Come ti capisco
Neanch'io chiedo più niente a nessuno.


----------



## Sabina (1 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti
> ma nel complesso, per quel che vien fuori dai tuoi interventi, l'impressione che dai a me (e forse non solo a me) non è quella di una persona che trae da questa vicenda un grande benessere
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che ho vissuto (e che in parte sto vivendo) e' dovuto ad un periodo di crisi di cui LUI più che la causa ne e' il risultato (ma questo l'avrai capito, poi e' alla base della maggior parte dei tradimenti). Ma non solo... i momenti che vivo con LUI mi hanno aiutato e mi aiutano emotivamente nella gestione della mia vita. E' da anni che  devo sostenere un carico familiare molto pesante (non intendo famiglia numerosa) e ho vissuto nel giro di poco tempo diversi lutti importanti. Quotidianamente sono aiutata per la parte fisica, ma l'organizzazione e il carico emotivo probabilmente mi hanno portata al limite (di cui non ero cosciente visto che continuavo a gestire sempre tutto come meglio riuscivo).
E' vero, spesso ho scritto qui e si capiva che comunque non ero serena. Ma e' un percorso che ho fatto e sto facendo e che non riguarda solo il tradimento. Sarebbe così facile scappare via da tutto, ma non e' questa la soluzione. Neanche tradire lo e', visto che ha aperto ulteriori problematiche. 
Sto facendo un percorso con me stessa, di cui per adesso fa parte anche questa persona... che mi fa stare molto bene.


----------



## Sole (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che ho vissuto (e che in parte sto vivendo) e' dovuto ad un periodo di crisi di cui LUI più che la causa ne e' il risultato (ma questo l'avrai capito, poi e' alla base della maggior parte dei tradimenti). Ma non solo... i momenti che vivo con LUI mi hanno aiutato e mi aiutano emotivamente nella gestione della mia vita. E' da anni che devo sostenere un carico familiare molto pesante (non intendo famiglia numerosa) e ho vissuto nel giro di poco tempo diversi lutti importanti. Quotidianamente sono aiutata per la parte fisica, ma l'organizzazione e il carico emotivo probabilmente mi hanno portata al limite (di cui non ero cosciente visto che continuavo a gestire sempre tutto come meglio riuscivo).
> E' vero, spesso ho scritto qui e si capiva che comunque non ero serena. Ma e' un percorso che ho fatto e sto facendo e che non riguarda solo il tradimento. Sarebbe così facile scappare via da tutto, ma non e' questa la soluzione. Neanche tradire lo e', visto che ha aperto ulteriori problematiche.
> Sto facendo un percorso con me stessa, di cui per adesso fa parte anche questa persona... che mi fa stare molto bene.


Trovo che sia tutto molto umano.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti, ma te la sarai già detta molte volte da sola, è di vivere questa come una fase di transizione, che deve portarti a una svolta, prima o poi. La svolta potrebbe essere restare in famiglia, oppure mollare tutto e decidere di cominciare una nuova vita, magari anche da sola, chissà.
Però a un certo punto si deve arrivare.

Se tradimento ci deve essere, che almeno sia il presupposto di un cambiamento, di un'evoluzione e non di un ulteriore ristagno. Almeno così la penso io.


----------



## Sabina (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che ho vissuto (e che in parte sto vivendo) e' dovuto ad un periodo di crisi di cui LUI più che la causa ne e' il risultato (ma questo l'avrai capito, poi e' alla base della maggior parte dei tradimenti). Ma non solo... i momenti che vivo con LUI mi hanno aiutato e mi aiutano emotivamente nella gestione della mia vita. E' da anni che  devo sostenere un carico familiare molto pesante (non intendo famiglia numerosa) e ho vissuto nel giro di poco tempo diversi lutti importanti. Quotidianamente sono aiutata per la parte fisica, ma l'organizzazione e il carico emotivo probabilmente mi hanno portata al limite (di cui non ero cosciente visto che continuavo a gestire sempre tutto come meglio riuscivo).
> E' vero, spesso ho scritto qui e si capiva che comunque non ero serena. Ma e' un percorso che ho fatto e sto facendo e che non riguarda solo il tradimento. Sarebbe così facile scappare via da tutto, ma non e' questa la soluzione. Neanche tradire lo e', visto che ha aperto ulteriori problematiche.
> Sto facendo un percorso con me stessa, di cui per adesso fa parte anche questa persona... che mi fa stare molto bene.


Naturalmente questa non e' una ricerca di giustificazioni.... semplicemente una scelta.


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ci siamo mai promessi niente e che non abbiamo mai fatto nessun tipo di progetti. Io mi lascio prendere molto dalle emozioni e soprattutto quando scrivo qui mi lascio andare perché ho bisogno di buttarle fuori. Ma nella vita reale io non sono così; c'è anche in me una forte parte razionale.
> Perché non lasciamo tutto per stare assieme? Perché sarebbe una follia. Perché non ci amiamo abbastanza? Forse si... forse no.
> 
> Perché lui non lascia la famiglia se la moglie "gli sta stretta" (NB. non per stare con me)?
> Per poter vedere il figlio tutti i giorni, per una situazione di comodo, perché per questa moglie che gli sta stretta prova ancora del sentimento, perché per ora i vantaggi di stare con lei superano gli svantaggi.


si, praticamente in questo momento tu sospendi ogni giudizio su di lui, sul sui suoi comportamenti, e anche ogni domanda sui suoi sentimenti e le sue intenzioni. e cerchi di prendere quello che di positivo ti viene da questa persona e da questa storia. capisco il meccanismo, penso che ci vogliano un bel po di equilibrismi emotivi e mentali per farlo, io non ne sarei nè capace nè interessato. penso anche che ci siano, dietro, un bel po' di bisogni tuoi, se no non ci investiresti tante energie. ma non ti sto dicendo niente di nuovo, lo so. 
mi colpisci perchè è quello che ha fatto anche il mio compagno con la sua storia prima di me. però quando è finita ha distrutto tutto, non ha salvato niente, l'ha rinnegata da cima a fondo. eppure mi racconta, e ne sono certo, di essere stato innamoratissimo e legato a questa persona convinto che il bene che gliene veniva fosse molto magiore del male. 
guarda che non sto dicendo che farai, la stessa cosa, sono storie diverse, e siete persone diverse. inoltre il mio compagno aveva una vena masochista che per fortuna (o purtroppo :carneval ora non ha più.
comunque dopo la rotture quello che sa dire della sua vecchia storia che sia non dico positivo ma se non altro non negativo è che evidentemente ne aveva bisogno. di quell'uomo, invece, non ha salvato proprio niente. voglio dire che il giudizio l'ha sospeso, ma non indefinitamente, e le richieste le ha soffocate, ma poi ha dovuto fareci i conti lo stesso. l'uomo era un cinquantenne sposato e padre, il mio compagno non aveva nemmeno 20 anni. la tua situazione non è la medesima lo so.


----------



## bastardo dentro (2 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che ho vissuto (e che in parte sto vivendo) e' dovuto ad un periodo di crisi di cui LUI più che la causa ne e' il risultato (ma questo l'avrai capito, poi e' alla base della maggior parte dei tradimenti). Ma non solo... i momenti che vivo con LUI mi hanno aiutato e mi aiutano emotivamente nella gestione della mia vita. E' da anni che  devo sostenere un carico familiare molto pesante (non intendo famiglia numerosa) e ho vissuto nel giro di poco tempo diversi lutti importanti. Quotidianamente sono aiutata per la parte fisica, ma l'organizzazione e il carico emotivo probabilmente mi hanno portata al limite (di cui non ero cosciente visto che continuavo a gestire sempre tutto come meglio riuscivo).
> E' vero, spesso ho scritto qui e si capiva che comunque non ero serena. Ma e' un percorso che ho fatto e sto facendo e che non riguarda solo il tradimento. Sarebbe così facile scappare via da tutto, ma non e' questa la soluzione. Neanche tradire lo e', visto che ha aperto ulteriori problematiche.
> Sto facendo un percorso con me stessa, di cui per adesso fa parte anche questa persona... che mi fa stare molto bene.


Mi sembra davvero di rileggermi , sabina... Tante responsabilita' tante sfide, il peso di tutti non solo economico addosso. Anche a me la cosa faceva stare bene... Mi sono innamorato di lei ... Gliene ho parlato le ho detto che potevamo provare insieme... Io sono un manager importante potevo agevolmente mantenere bene due famiglie... Lei disse di non aver mai pensato a lasciare il marito ed io di fatto non glielo stavo chiedendo. Non riuscivo più' a gestire la doppia vita, tutti i problemi gia' esistenti e la passione per l'amante che mi consumava. La lasciai senza volerla più' vedere ne' sentire mi sono sempre negato. Li e' iniziato il mio percorso. Questo e' solo per dirti che non puoi - ora - iniziare alcun percorso. La spinta dell'amante ti permette di affrontare tutto ma non e' cosi'.... La tua storia, come la mia, non e' una scopata... Ma infinitamente di più' e, ad un certo punto deve evolvere, in un senso o nell'altro. Personalmente, nonostante non rinneghi nessun istante della mia vita, io non vorrei aver tradito, credo, avendolo fatto ... In questo modo ... Di aver perso qualcosa...

Un abbraccio

Bastardo dentro


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Io rinnego del tutto il rapporto con quella mia ex, dal mio punto di vista è meglio non vivere certe cose se queste portano più danni che vantaggi. Nel mio caso lei si nutrì di quello che potevo darle e quando ha smesso di averne bisogno ha ben pensato di distruggere la possibilità a me di vivere serenamente. Come non pensare che un rapporto così sia inutile? Lo sarebbe in ogni caso, anche con dei figli, ma in questo caso sarebbe più doloroso, perchè dovrei rinnegare tutto, lei ed i figli e questo sarebbe in dolore infinito, ma di certo meno che dovermi subire na stronza che vuole farmi costantemente del male.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> si, praticamente in questo momento tu sospendi ogni giudizio su di lui, sul sui suoi comportamenti, e anche *ogni domanda sui suoi sentimenti e le sue intenzioni*. e cerchi di prendere quello che di positivo ti viene da questa persona e da questa storia. capisco il meccanismo, penso che ci vogliano un bel po di equilibrismi emotivi e mentali per farlo, io non ne sarei nè capace nè interessato. penso anche che ci siano, dietro, un bel po' di bisogni tuoi, se no non ci investiresti tante energie. ma non ti sto dicendo niente di nuovo, lo so.
> mi colpisci perchè è quello che ha fatto anche il mio compagno con la sua storia prima di me. però quando è finita ha distrutto tutto, non ha salvato niente, l'ha rinnegata da cima a fondo. eppure mi racconta, e ne sono certo, di essere stato innamoratissimo e legato a questa persona convinto che il bene che gliene veniva fosse molto magiore del male.
> guarda che non sto dicendo che farai, la stessa cosa, sono storie diverse, e siete persone diverse. inoltre il mio compagno aveva una vena masochista che per fortuna (o purtroppo :carneval ora non ha più.
> comunque dopo la rotture quello che sa dire della sua vecchia storia che sia non dico positivo ma se non altro non negativo è che evidentemente ne aveva bisogno. di quell'uomo, invece, non ha salvato proprio niente. voglio dire che il giudizio l'ha sospeso, ma non indefinitamente, e le richieste le ha soffocate, ma poi ha dovuto fareci i conti lo stesso. l'uomo era un cinquantenne sposato e padre, il mio compagno non aveva nemmeno 20 anni. la tua situazione non è la medesima lo so.


e anche quelle sue (di sabina)


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io rinnego del tutto il rapporto con quella mia ex, dal mio punto di vista è meglio non vivere certe cose se queste portano più danni che vantaggi. Nel mio caso lei si nutrì di quello che potevo darle e quando ha smesso di averne bisogno ha ben pensato di distruggere la possibilità a me di vivere serenamente. Come non pensare che un rapporto così sia inutile? Lo sarebbe in ogni caso, anche con dei figli, ma in questo caso sarebbe più doloroso, perchè dovrei rinnegare tutto, lei ed *i figli* e questo sarebbe in dolore infinito, ma di certo meno che dovermi subire na stronza che vuole farmi costantemente del male.


 i figli non si rinnegano mai Daniele...nemmeno nel peggiore dei matrimoni! cosa c'entrano loro?? non è giusto che ne paghino le conseguenze:incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i figli non si rinnegano mai Daniele...nemmeno nel peggiore dei matrimoni! cosa c'entrano loro?? non è giusto che ne paghino le conseguenze:incazzato:


Io rinnegherei tutto se la persona dall'altra parte dimostrasse la totale insensibilità e disinteresse nelle mie condizioni. In tal caso avrei capito che tutto quello che ho vissuto era sbagliato. Semplicemente mi salverei evitando di dover avere a che fare con una persona che il solo vederla mi darebbe non solo disgusto, ma dolore.
Sta nell'altra persona pagare e fare in modo che io possa vivere sereno nonostante la sua colpa, se non lo fa sa benissimo quali sono le conseguenze.

Solo uno stupido andarebbe incontro alla morte certa pur avendo la possibilità di salvarsi.
Perchè dico queste bruttissime cose? Perchè noi siamo quello che abbiamo vissuto, io ormai ho perso le speranze nell'essere umano e non credo che possa esserci serenità nella mia vita, troppe cose brutte da troppi anni, sono stanco a 32 anni, chissà a 50 quanto sarò stremato.

In aggiunta, non è un problema che mi compete, se rinnegassi qualcuno di importante sarebbe solo dopo una azione sconsiderata di altri e dalla reazione di fuga altrui, i bambini non devono pagare le conseguenze, ma decisamente neppure gli innocenti.


----------



## pescerosso (2 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?
> 
> ...


a

Ti riassumo brevemente la mia storia.
Ho tradito mio marito con il mio capo, mio marito ci scopre.
Lascio il lavoro, non ho piu' la mia vita e a distanza di quasi un anno stiamo cercando di salvare il matrimonio. Per i figli, per noi.
Lo rifarei? Be', direi proprio di no.
Troppa sofferenza per me, mio marito e per le persone che ci stanno intorno.
In piu' ho capito quanto "l'altro" tenesse a me: niente.
Visto come si è immediatamente dileguato di fronte alla situazione, non si è neanche preoccupato che mi sono ritrovata disoccupata da un giorno all'altro, o non si è preoccupato di sapere come stavo dopo che ha  assistito alla scena in cui mio marito mi prende a schiaffoni , per lui probabilmente  ero solo una "scopata"alternativa.
E questo mi fa stare ancora piu' male, pensare di avere messo in gioco la mia famiglia per uno cosi'. Non pensare che per te sia diverso. Queste storie  
sono delle chimere, delle fantasie. Una volta che si trovano ad affrontare la vita vera perdono la loro magia.


----------



## Sabina (2 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e anche quelle sue (di sabina)


Si.... tutto sospeso....


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> a
> 
> Ti riassumo brevemente la mia storia.
> Ho tradito mio marito con il mio capo, mio marito ci scopre.
> ...


 scusa ma vuoi dire che invece per te lui era importante...e che se avesse fermato tuo marito dallo schiaffone avresti preso e saresti andata via con lui?
non lo rifaresti più esclusivamente perché  non sei stata corrisposta come avresti voluto?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si.... tutto sospeso....


in realtà è questo l'essenziale 

forse ciò a cui è funzionale tutta la vicenda


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io rinnegherei tutto se la persona dall'altra parte dimostrasse la totale insensibilità e disinteresse nelle mie condizioni. In tal caso avrei capito che tutto quello che ho vissuto era sbagliato. Semplicemente mi salverei evitando di dover avere a che fare con una persona che il solo vederla mi darebbe non solo disgusto, ma dolore.
> Sta nell'altra persona pagare e fare in modo che io possa vivere sereno nonostante la sua colpa, se non lo fa sa benissimo quali sono le conseguenze.
> 
> Solo uno stupido andarebbe incontro alla morte certa pur avendo la possibilità di salvarsi.
> ...


 Dani mi dispiace davvero leggere tutta questa rabbia nelle tue parole...
ecco tu dici che i bambini non devono pagare le conseguenze ma neppure gli innocenti: ecco come potresti definire un bambino se non un innocente? 
sei giovane hai una vita davanti! non puoi sempre mandare avanti il rancore che nutri a causa del passato...lo so che hai sofferto e che è dura andare avanti...ma crediami a volte con un po di ottimismo in più e un bel sorriso..le giornate migliorano..e anche molto.


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Simy, non ci sarà compagna o bambino che possano competere con il mio istinto di sopravvivenza. Io se mi ritrovo nelle stesse condizioni che ho ricevuto l'ultima volta mi dileguo dalla vita di tutti...inelegantemente forse e ne sono conscio, ma solo per cercare di sopravvivere. Io so come la prenderei e visto che l'ultima volta sono diventato pericoloso per le persone a me vicine ho capito che devo scapppare.


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> a
> 
> Ti riassumo brevemente la mia storia.
> Ho tradito mio marito con il mio capo, mio marito ci scopre.
> ...


Perchè doveva intromettersi??? Scusa, tuo marito aveva le sacrosante ragionio di gonfiarti come una zampogna, e visto che zampogna non sei diventata sei stata il suo sfogo. POi con il capo....oddio sempre queste storie al lavoro, al lavoro c'è sempre l'anima gemella e così via...basta leggere per scoprire che è impossibile.


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, non ci sarà compagna o bambino che possano competere con il mio istinto di sopravvivenza. Io se mi ritrovo nelle stesse condizioni che ho ricevuto l'ultima volta mi dileguo dalla vita di tutti...inelegantemente forse e ne sono conscio, ma solo per cercare di sopravvivere. Io so come la prenderei e visto che l'ultima volta sono diventato pericoloso per le persone a me vicine ho capito che devo scapppare.


 mi dispiace Dani...cmq se hai voglia/bisogno di parlare..io sono qui...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, non ci sarà compagna o bambino che possano competere con il mio istinto di sopravvivenza. Io se mi ritrovo nelle stesse condizioni che ho ricevuto l'ultima volta mi dileguo dalla vita di tutti...inelegantemente forse e ne sono conscio, ma solo per cercare di sopravvivere. Io so come la prenderei e visto che l'ultima volta sono diventato pericoloso per le persone a me vicine ho capito che devo scapppare.



Non puoi parlare senza sapere cosa vuol dire.

Se un giorno avrai un figlio forse capirai che cosa si prova.

Poi secondo me tu sei il tipo che davanti a un figlio si scioglie e guai a chi te lo tocca


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè doveva intromettersi??? Scusa, tuo marito aveva le sacrosante ragionio di gonfiarti come una zampogna, e visto che zampogna non sei diventata sei stata il suo sfogo. POi con il capo....oddio sempre queste storie al lavoro, al lavoro c'è sempre l'anima gemella e così via...basta leggere per scoprire che è impossibile.


Ma scusa casomai doveva gonfiare l'altro no?
In una coppia si fa gioco di squadra eh?
Non mia moglie è stata troia, ma lei è stata ingannata dal bel tomo, che ha fatto leva con sapienti lusinghe e lei ci è cascata...
Per me il marito ha sbagliato...
Porco cane che vitaccia...uno non può neanche girare l'occhio che gli fottono la moglie...ma in che mondo viviamo?
Daniele non sposarti mai...ricordati che se hai una bella moglie...è sempre un bocconcino appetitoso per gli altri maschi...
Guarda una vitaccia...sono sempre là con il machete in mano...
Mo so stufo di mozzare braccia, mani, cazzi ecc...ecc..ecc...pur di marcare il mio territorio...
Daniele...non sono cattive...ma ci cascano...basta dire loro...che bel culetto che hai, che belle tette...e loro vanno per aria...
Ma in che mondo viviamo Daniele...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non puoi parlare senza sapere cosa vuol dire.
> 
> Se un giorno avrai un figlio forse capirai che cosa si prova.
> 
> Poi secondo me tu sei il tipo che davanti a un figlio si scioglie e guai a chi te lo tocca


Che bel culetto che hai...
Che belle tette...
Se fossi culo poti
Se fossi tette puni
Se fossi te me la darebbi...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè doveva intromettersi??? Scusa, tuo marito aveva le sacrosante ragionio di gonfiarti come una zampogna, e visto che zampogna non sei diventata sei stata il suo sfogo. POi con il capo....oddio sempre queste storie al lavoro, al lavoro c'è sempre l'anima gemella e così via...basta leggere per scoprire che è impossibile.


io penso che il tradito che gonfia la traditrice dimostra solo di non essere di controllarsi e di reagire al potere che lei esercita su di lui

come il fratellino che non sapendo controbattere, con la furbizia o la dialettica o altre funzioni evolute, alle prepotenze del fratello maggiore, reagisce mordendolo
solo che il pupo ha 2 anni
l'adulto no


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che il tradito che gonfia la traditrice dimostra solo di non essere di controllarsi e di reagire al potere che lei esercita su di lui
> 
> come il fratellino che non sapendo controbattere, con la furbizia o la dialettica o altre funzioni evolute, alle prepotenze del fratello maggiore, reagisce mordendolo
> solo che il pupo ha 2 anni
> l'adulto no


Invece per me ha fatto benissimo, non c'è dilalettica nel dolore, se una persona sta male per l'atto orribile dell'altra che si sfoghi come voglia, o a parole o con i fatti, l'importante è che si rimanga più o meno sani.
Secondo me io sarei stato molto ma molto meglio a fare lo stesso, mi sarei sfogato da quelle cose negativ che ho dovuto reprimere e che sono diventate parte di me, quindi ben venga un bel gonfiaggio senza pompa della bicicletta...ma se risolve l'aggressività repressa.


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non puoi parlare senza sapere cosa vuol dire.
> 
> Se un giorno avrai un figlio forse capirai che cosa si prova.
> 
> Poi secondo me tu sei il tipo che davanti a un figlio si scioglie e guai a chi te lo tocca


Quintina, io mi prendo tutte le mie responsabilità, ma non me ne prenderò più nessuna in più ddel necessario. Se scoprissi qualcosa che possa danneggiarmi non starò più zitto e fermo per rispetto a qualcuno o a qualcosa, le opzioni sono poche e solo la fuga  è quella più civile. Io permanango entro le mie responsabilità finchè non mi si prende per fesso, appena comprendo di essere stato fesso tutti i miei doveri decadono e con essi mi metto a cercare di sopravvivere.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè doveva intromettersi??? Scusa, tuo marito aveva le sacrosante ragionio di gonfiarti come una zampogna, e visto che zampogna non sei diventata sei stata il suo sfogo. POi con il capo....oddio sempre queste storie al lavoro, al lavoro c'è sempre l'anima gemella e così via...basta leggere per scoprire che è impossibile.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: ...


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: ...


Onestamente ho paura che sia stata zampognata per bene perchè banalmente ha avuto una storia a lavoro .
Cioè Marì, capisco cornuti, ma anche in un modo così banale e stupido mi sembra persino peggio, tanto vale che si vada  in giro con un cartello in cui si scrive "Il mio coniuge è stupido".


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente ho paura che sia stata zampognata per bene perchè banalmente ha avuto una storia a lavoro .
> Cioè Marì, capisco cornuti, ma anche in un modo così banale e stupido mi sembra persino peggio, tanto vale che si vada  in giro con un cartello in cui si scrive "Il mio coniuge è stupido".


Hai ragione  anch'io me la sono presa con mio marito, l'altra o un'altra che differenza fa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione  anch'io me la sono presa con mio marito, l'altra o un'altra che differenza fa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dopo che o hai zampognato ti sei sentita un poco meglio? Sai, la gente ripudia queste cose, ma per me è sbagliato ripudiarle a prescindere quando possono farci del bene, perchè consideriamo comunque che chi ci tradisce lo fa prendendoci per il sedere...tutti intelligenti i traditori, poi vengono scoperti e diventano le povere vittimine di stronzi.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dopo che o hai zampognato ti sei sentita un poco meglio? Sai, la gente ripudia queste cose, ma per me è sbagliato ripudiarle a prescindere quando possono farci del bene, perchè consideriamo comunque che chi ci tradisce lo fa prendendoci per il sedere...tutti intelligenti i traditori, poi vengono scoperti e diventano le povere vittimine di stronzi.



... e chetelodicoaffare, basta leggere in giro :mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Probabilmente.... ma sai ci sono tante persone con problemi psicologici.


Ciao Sabina,
mi intrometto scusami....
io sono stata l'amante tanto avete letto la mia storia... .
Avrei potuto dire tutto alla moglie, abbiamo conoscenti comuni, so dove abitano, ho l'indirizzo email del lavoro.. etc etc... e lo avrei fatto solo vendetta non per averlo mio... 
Primo credo che chi faccia una cosa del genere non meriti più la stima.
Secondo avrei calpestato la mia stessa dignità non solo di donna ma di persona umana e non bestia.
Terzo perchè cmq sapendo che era sposato già ho fatto un danno non solo a me ma anche a lei (vero che se non ero io ce ne sarebbe stata un altra....)
Quarto sono fatti loro di come vivono il loro rapporto, felici o no a me cmq non piace ne interessa... prima o poi o lui ne trova un altra o cmq vivranno felici e contenti per tutta la vita, ma sicuramente lei non conosce il marito per ciò che è.... quindi perchè rovinargli la ita ancora di più?
Con ciò cmq capisco il tuo terrore... ma sappi che chiunque potrebbe farlo, non solo un tuo amante.. ma anhe una persona che magari vi ha visto insieme.....


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto parlando in maschilese...
> La colpa è sempre degli altri eh?
> Era lei che mi veniva dietro...
> Ehm...sai mi ha sedotto...
> ...


EHHHHH conte... è proprio così.. e l'amante passa per la poco di buono il maritino sposato invece per il poverino ... poro cocco..


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' proprio così... lo sa lui e lo sa lei.
> Non sono e non mi comporto da mantide.
> Se le cose si mettono male non può appigliarsi a nulla e lo sa.
> Io non ho pretese su di lui... non gli chiedo più nulla... neanche di vederci. Lui e' quello che rischia di più, lui decide i tempi e i modi.
> In queste storie vedersi e' sempre una scelta, del domani non c'è certezza.


Sabina, non c'entra il comportarsi da mantide....
purtroppo quando si arriva ad una certa soglia/burrone... l'altro farà di tutto per incolpare e dare la responsabilità all'altro...
ti dico il mio mi ha corteggaita moltissimo.... alla fine quando abbiamo litigato 8più di una volta) lui mi disse.. guarda la colpa è tua.. tu sapevi che io ero sposato e non dovevi scioglierti emozionalmente ai mei inviti e corteggiamento..... che dire è stato un grande... oltre a tutto il resto anche la beffa....


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sabina, non c'entra il comportarsi da mantide....
> purtroppo quando si arriva ad una certa soglia/burrone... l'altro farà di tutto per incolpare e dare la responsabilità all'altro...
> ti dico il mio mi ha corteggaita moltissimo.... alla fine quando abbiamo litigato 8più di una volta) lui mi disse.. guarda la colpa è tua.. *tu sapevi che io ero sposato e non dovevi scioglierti emozionalmente ai mei inviti e corteggiamento..... *che dire è stato un grande... oltre a tutto il resto anche la beffa....


Rita, pero' aveva ragione, e' stato sincero  TU hai dato troppa importanza ad una scopata di passaggio  


Coraggio, vai oltre.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> mi intrometto scusami....
> io sono stata l'amante tanto avete letto la mia storia... .
> Avrei potuto dire tutto alla moglie, abbiamo conoscenti comuni, so dove abitano, ho l'indirizzo email del lavoro.. etc etc... e lo avrei fatto solo vendetta non per averlo mio...
> ...


 questo però ad una persona coerente e corretta non importa e soprattutto non giustifica


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rita, pero' aveva ragione, e' stato sincero  TU hai dato troppa importanza ad una scopata di passaggio
> 
> 
> Coraggio, vai oltre.


Si vero Marì peccato è stato sincero solo dopo.. se me la chiedeva gliel'avrei data ehhhh FORSE... ma senza tutte ste smancerie.... hihihih non per nulla ma noi donne se vogliamo una sana SCXXXX fatta con grazia mica dobbiamo impelagarci in certe situazioni... ehhhh


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rita, pero' aveva ragione, e' stato sincero  TU hai dato troppa importanza ad una scopata di passaggio
> 
> 
> Coraggio, vai oltre.


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> EHHHHH conte... è proprio così.. e l'amante passa per la poco di buono il maritino sposato invece per il poverino ... poro cocco..


Qua Rita...una medaglia al tuo valor amoroso..
Gloria e onore a tutte le amanti del mondo.
Per fortuna il Conte c'è!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua Rita...una medaglia al tuo valor amoroso..
> Gloria e onore a tutte le amanti del mondo.
> Per fortuna il Conte c'è!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 meno male che il conte c'è:mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo però ad una persona coerente e corretta non importa e soprattutto non giustifica


qui intendevo perchè aggiungere dolore al dolore? io almeno non andrei mai a dire alla moglie "guarda per tot mesi tot anni tuo marito ha avuto una relazione con me..." a volte nella rabbia certi pensieri passano nella testa.. ma poi non diventano atti, almeno non nel mio caso


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che il conte c'è:mrgreen:


Sono il CHE!
Conte...quella mi ha detto che so una sfasciafamiglie...qua qua buona buona...ora la tramuto in statua di sale
Conte...quella mi ha detto che so na putana...qua qua buona ora la tramuto in una figa di legno...
Ah Conte come sei buono con noi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> qui intendevo perchè aggiungere dolore al dolore? io almeno non andrei mai a dire alla moglie "guarda per tot mesi tot anni tuo marito ha avuto una relazione con me..." a volte nella rabbia certi pensieri passano nella testa.. ma poi non diventano atti, almeno non nel mio caso


 hai ragione ; io commentavo il "tanto se non ero io..." a te deve importare della tua dignità


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione ; io commentavo il "tanto se non ero io..." a te deve importare della tua dignità


no ma infatti.... dignità di persona e donna.. certo è che non mi farò più trattare così... e se uno vuole giocare.. bhe basta che si sappiano le regole del gioco... eho... non posso farci nulla.... sono fatta così e con i sentimenti non si deve giocare... quindi si vuole SCOxxxx ok preferisco che mi si dica ora e luogo.. senza tanti sfarzi.. le smancerie si relegano ad altre tipologie di umanoidi


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che il conte c'è:mrgreen:



*Come Silvio :mrgreen:*


​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU79n-U6Ayw


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Per favore, in questo 3d solo musica *​


Oppps :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> no ma infatti.... dignità di persona e donna.. certo è che non mi farò più trattare così... e se uno vuole giocare.. bhe basta che si sappiano le regole del gioco... eho... non posso farci nulla.... sono fatta così e con i sentimenti non si deve giocare... quindi si vuole SCOxxxx ok preferisco che mi si dica ora e luogo.. senza tanti sfarzi.. le smancerie si relegano ad altre tipologie di umanoidi


E se vuoi giocare a Briscola...è inutile che l'altro giochi a scopa...ma scommetto che ti piace rubamazzetto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oppps :mrgreen::mrgreen:


UE' bello annaffia il bonsai, vai ... se no si secca 

:carneval::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se vuoi giocare a Briscola...è inutile che l'altro giochi a scopa...ma scommetto che ti piace* rubamazzetto*...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 questa era una battuta che poteva farle una carampana inibita e diversamente sensuale


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se vuoi giocare a Briscola...è inutile che l'altro giochi a scopa...ma scommetto che ti piace rubamazzetto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ah conteeeeeeeee
mi spiace ma nun c'arrivo .....


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Mi sembra davvero di rileggermi , sabina... Tante responsabilita' tante sfide, il peso di tutti non solo economico addosso. Anche a me la cosa faceva stare bene... Mi sono innamorato di lei ... Gliene ho parlato le ho detto che potevamo provare insieme... Io sono un manager importante potevo agevolmente mantenere bene due famiglie... Lei disse di non aver mai pensato a lasciare il marito ed io di fatto non glielo stavo chiedendo. Non riuscivo più' a gestire la doppia vita, tutti i problemi gia' esistenti e la passione per l'amante che mi consumava. La lasciai senza volerla più' vedere ne' sentire mi sono sempre negato. Li e' iniziato il mio percorso. Questo e' solo per dirti che non puoi - ora - iniziare alcun percorso. La spinta dell'amante ti permette di affrontare tutto ma non e' cosi'.... La tua storia, come la mia, non e' una scopata... Ma infinitamente di più' e, ad un certo punto deve evolvere, in un senso o nell'altro. Personalmente, nonostante non rinneghi nessun istante della mia vita, io non vorrei aver tradito, credo, avendolo fatto ... In questo modo ... Di aver perso qualcosa...
> 
> Un abbraccio
> 
> Bastardo dentro


Ti ringrazio molto per aver condiviso la tua storia. Noi per poter vivere la nostra storia più serenamente (se si puo' dire così) cerchiamo di restare con i piedi per terra. Non e' stato facile tornare indietro e ancora ora a volte non e' facile. A volte farei le valige e scapperei via da tutto da sola.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ah conteeeeeeeee
> mi spiace ma nun c'arrivo .....


Certe cose te le spiego a modo mio...sta a vede...
Non mi cucchi...Rita...non mi cucchi...
L'asso ce l'ho nella manica eh?


----------



## Rita1973 (4 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certe cose te le spiego a modo mio...sta a vede...
> Non mi cucchi...Rita...non mi cucchi...
> L'asso ce l'ho nella manica eh?


 
Mahhhhhh io sto in canottiera invece veh....


----------



## pescerosso (4 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma vuoi dire che invece per te lui era importante...e che se avesse fermato tuo marito dallo schiaffone avresti preso e saresti andata via con lui?
> non lo rifaresti più esclusivamente perché  non sei stata corrisposta come avresti voluto?


Lui per me era importante. Non sarei andata via con lui o forse si e sarebbe stato un altro sbaglio. Avrei solo voluto che questa storia dove io ci ho messo tanto avesse un senso. Avrei voluto essere anche io importate per lui. Una volta mi ha detto TI AMO.Per me le parole hanno un solo significato e in questo caso un significato profondo. Aprire gli occhi cosi' bruscamente mi ha fatto male. Altro male, da aggiungere ad altro male. 
Non lo rifarei perchè comunque vada, si perde la serenità. Quando sei con lui ti senti in colpa con tuo marito, quando sei con tuo marito vorresti essere con l'altro, non ti godi mai il momento.
Ed è un processo senza ritorno...


----------



## pescerosso (4 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa casomai doveva gonfiare l'altro no?
> In una coppia si fa gioco di squadra eh?
> Non mia moglie è stata troia, ma lei è stata ingannata dal bel tomo, che ha fatto leva con sapienti lusinghe e lei ci è cascata...
> Per me il marito ha sbagliato...
> ...


Facile semplificare ed è riduttivo pensare che a una donna bastino 2 complimenti per capitolare. Parlo per me ovviamente, ma il tutto ha un significato molto piu' profondo. Ci sono dei sentimenti in gioco. Ed è peggio, magari fosse stato solo sesso. Ne saremmo usciti (sia io che mio marito) molto prima e meglio.


----------



## pescerosso (4 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece per me ha fatto benissimo, non c'è dilalettica nel dolore, se una persona sta male per l'atto orribile dell'altra che si sfoghi come voglia, o a parole o con i fatti, l'importante è che si rimanga più o meno sani.
> Secondo me io sarei stato molto ma molto meglio a fare lo stesso, mi sarei sfogato da quelle cose negativ che ho dovuto reprimere e che sono diventate parte di me, quindi ben venga un bel gonfiaggio senza pompa della bicicletta...ma se risolve l'aggressività repressa.


Gli schiaffi ci stanno. Ma non risolvono credimi. Mi marito non ha comunque superato e nemmeno accettato. E' anche un fatto di orgoglio maschile, ci stà tutto ma non che un altro "entri" nell'intimità di tua moglie, di una "cosa" tua.
Fosse successo il contrario, sono sicura che avremmo già superato tutto. Perchè "l'ommo è ommo".


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Lui per me era importante. Non sarei andata via con lui o forse si e sarebbe stato un altro sbaglio. Avrei solo voluto che questa storia dove io ci ho messo tanto avesse un senso. Avrei voluto essere anche io importate per lui. Una volta mi ha detto TI AMO.Per me le parole hanno un solo significato e in questo caso un significato profondo. Aprire gli occhi cosi' bruscamente mi ha fatto male. Altro male, da aggiungere ad altro male.
> Non lo rifarei perchè comunque vada, si perde la serenità. Quando sei con lui ti senti in colpa con tuo marito, quando sei con tuo marito vorresti essere con l'altro, non ti godi mai il momento.
> Ed è un processo senza ritorno...


Io quando sono con lui non penso proprio a mio marito. Sono con lui e non vorrei essere con nessun altro. 
Quando sono con la mia famiglia sono con loro e non vorrei essere da altre parti.
Vedi non siamo tutte uguali.

Quando comincia una storia di questo tipo bisogna vivere i momenti singoli senza crearsi aspettative di alcun tipo. Anche se si prova qualcosa di più.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*L'Ammore  "IN" e "OFF"*

:idea:










*Ma per favore!*​


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io quando sono con lui non penso proprio a mio marito. Sono con lui e non vorrei essere con nessun altro.
> Quando sono con la mia famiglia sono con loro e non vorrei essere da altre parti.
> Vedi non siamo tutte uguali.
> 
> Quando comincia una storia di questo tipo bisogna vivere i momenti singoli senza crearsi aspettative di alcun tipo. Anche se si prova qualcosa di più.


 
è vero... in quel momento dimentichi tutto anche io avevo l'esatto senso di essere in un altro nucleo familiare tale era l'intesa e la complicità... a me l'angoscia veniva nel "ritorno" quando ero sulla via di casa.... non capivo più chi fossi e soprattutto DI chi fossi.... li chiamo oggi, affettuosamente, i tempi delle nebbie, nebbie fittissime... vero che una certa foschia c'èanche adesso ma forse è una costante della vita non vedere completamente chiaro... l'importante è non ripiombare nelle nebbie...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è vero... in quel momento dimentichi tutto anche io avevo l'esatto senso di essere in un altro nucleo familiare tale era l'intesa e la complicità... a me l'angoscia veniva nel "ritorno" quando ero sulla via di casa.... non capivo più chi fossi e soprattutto DI chi fossi.... li chiamo oggi, affettuosamente, i tempi delle nebbie, nebbie fittissime... vero che una certa foschia c'èanche adesso ma forse è una costante della vita non vedere completamente chiaro... l'importante è non ripiombare nelle nebbie...
> 
> bastardo dentro


In effetti "sulla via di casa" e il giorno dopo esserci visti sono momenti particolari. Nei primi mesi a volte mi veniva proprio da piangere e sentivo una tale rabbia. Adesso a volte torno a casa felice altre un po' malinconica.
Comunque complimenti, solo chi c'è dentro può capire quanto difficile sia uscirne. Se poi non c'è proprio il desiderio di uscirne....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è vero... in quel momento dimentichi tutto anche io avevo l'esatto senso di essere in un altro nucleo familiare tale era l'intesa e la complicità... a me l'angoscia veniva nel "ritorno" quando ero sulla via di casa.... non capivo più chi fossi e soprattutto DI chi fossi.... li chiamo oggi, affettuosamente, i tempi delle nebbie, nebbie fittissime... vero che *una certa foschia c'èanche adesso* ma forse è una costante della vita non vedere completamente chiaro... l'importante è non ripiombare nelle nebbie...
> 
> bastardo dentro


sai, per come ti leggo, ho l'impressione che in questo momento ci sia più foschia di qualche mese fa


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, per come ti leggo, ho l'impressione che in questo momento ci sia più foschia di qualche mese fa


No... Ho cambiato lavoro, giro come una trottola.... Sono sempre nell'est europa, ancora più' di prima. Ho molte tentazioni ... E devo ammettere che faccio fatica a sottrami... Mi danno fastidio e vorrei non averle. Conto sulla mia bibbia che porto sempre con me....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> *è vero... in quel momento dimentichi tutto anche io avevo l'esatto senso di essere in un altro nucleo familiare tale era l'intesa e la complicità... a me l'angoscia veniva nel "ritorno" quando ero sulla via di casa.... non capivo più chi fossi e soprattutto DI chi fossi.... li chiamo oggi, affettuosamente, i tempi delle nebbie, nebbie fittissime...* vero che una certa foschia c'èanche adesso ma forse è una costante della vita non vedere completamente chiaro... l'importante è non ripiombare nelle nebbie...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Descrizione perfetta:up:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> No... Ho cambiato lavoro, giro come una trottola.... Sono sempre *nell'est europa*, ancora più' di prima. Ho molte tentazioni ... E devo ammettere che faccio fatica a sottrami... Mi danno fastidio e vorrei non averle. Conto sulla mia bibbia che porto sempre con me....



 Dove andava spesso Insonne  ... te lo ricordi? :mrgreen:



*Insonne se ci sei batti un colpo* :carneval: :mexican:



PS:                                                       Ultima Attività: 25/02/2011 12:31 :up: che bello che bello ci legge 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/member.php?u=70


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Facile semplificare ed è riduttivo pensare che a una donna bastino 2 complimenti per capitolare. Parlo per me ovviamente, ma il tutto ha un significato molto piu' profondo. Ci sono dei sentimenti in gioco. Ed è peggio, magari fosse stato solo sesso. Ne saremmo usciti (sia io che mio marito) molto prima e meglio.


Con i sentimenti non si gioca e non si scherza.
Ma tu hai la più pallida idea di quante persone si vietano di vivere i sentimenti? Senza barriere? Senza paure?
Però tante volte capita così:
Ah tu provi dei sentimenti per me? Ah tanto meglio, sarai più vulnerabile e io posso aprofittare di te più che posso.
Siccome l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, so come si sta, quando vedi i sentimenti per te così importanti ed esclusivi, venir trattati come un soldo bucato. Fa molto male.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2011)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Gli schiaffi ci stanno. Ma non risolvono credimi. Mi marito non ha comunque superato e nemmeno accettato. E' anche un fatto di orgoglio maschile, ci stà tutto ma non che un altro "entri" nell'intimità di tua moglie, di una "cosa" tua.
> Fosse successo il contrario, sono sicura che avremmo già superato tutto. Perchè "l'ommo è ommo".


Non siamo tutti uguali noi uomini.
C'è chi fa una questione di stato e chi se ne sbatte altamente i maroni.
Ma ti sbagli, caso mai è l'idea che tu abbia provato del piacere grazie ad un altro a metterci nei guai. Che con lui tu abbia provato un piacere migliore che con me, e che per questo tu mi abbia tradito, o ci sia andata a letto.
Ma so che ci sono tanti uomini ( spece in certe parti d'Italia) che considerano la moglie loro possesso...ciò l'uomo è l'uomo no? Una cosa seria...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?
> 
> ...



La mia storia è finita.
Se tornassi indietro, non tradirei, ma chiuderei tutto prima. 
Non so se vale questo...


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è finita.
> Se tornassi indietro, non tradirei, ma chiuderei tutto prima.
> Non so se vale questo...



Certo che vale, tutto vale, e tutto serve.

Tutti voi mi avete creato dei tarli in testa che ogni giorno si fanno sentire.

Quindi grazie


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Certo che vale, tutto vale, e tutto serve.
> 
> Tutti voi mi avete creato dei tarli in testa che ogni giorno si fanno sentire.
> 
> Quindi grazie


Attento ai tarli ti fottono il cervello eh?
Pensa tutti quelli che sono passati nella mia testa, sono morti al primo morso...fulminati...ogni tanto mi lavo la testa e li faccio cadere nella fogna, dove tornano a nuova vita...


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è finita.
> Se tornassi indietro, non tradirei, ma chiuderei tutto prima.
> Non so se vale questo...


Come le cose cattive, ti porterai dietro il dolore con l'astio di una persona, io penso che sia brutto sapere che una persona importante in passato possa pensare male o anche peggio di noi.


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia è finita.
> Se tornassi indietro, non tradirei, ma chiuderei tutto prima.
> Non so se vale questo...


Come le cose cattive, ti porterai dietro il dolore con l'astio di una persona, io penso che sia brutto sapere che una persona importante in passato possa pensare male o anche peggio di noi. Io so che la mia ex pensa male di me, ma lei è una brutta troia e quindi quello che pensa lei non vale una cicca (dimostra che c'è astio).


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Voluto perche la mia famiglia è con mio marito, e se dovessi fare altri figli li vorrei ancora con lui. È un ottimo padre, un bravo compagno, forso posso reprimere la passione per sempre o forse no, ma la mia famiglia è con mio marito.
> 
> La mia speranza è "invecchiare" con lui, se poi un giorno, la vita dovesse diventare una tortura allora non è mai troppo tardi per rifarsi una vita, tutto è possibile, ma posso garantire che impegno per essere una brava compagna, nonostante il problema ...


 
Scrivo prima di avere letto tutto.

Se la tua famiglia ama così tanto tuo marito, potrebbe farci lei un figlio, lasciando in pace te. E tu potresti capire che coem ragione per avere un figlio è aberrante.

Speri di invecchiare con tuo marito, e intanto metti già in conto che possa diventare addirittura una tortura... ? 
Cara, in certi casi uso parole piuttosto cautiche, ma credimi che leggo la tua storia con più partecipazione e compresnsione di quanto forse non sembri.
Sei già piuttosto in là sulla strada per l'inferno, e forse non lo vuoi ammettere.
Al di là dell'amico, cerca di guardare il più crudemente possibile il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di avere letto tutto.
> 
> Se la tua famiglia ama così tanto tuo marito, potrebbe farci lei un figlio, lasciando in pace te. E tu potresti capire che coem ragione per avere un figlio è aberrante.


Nausicaa, hai leggermente non intuito il senso di quello che ha detto. La sua famiglia non sono i suoi genitori che sono con lui, ma è la famiglia in senso il suo nucleo famigliare in cui fa parte anche lei.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come le cose cattive, ti porterai dietro il dolore con l'astio di una persona, io penso che sia brutto sapere che una persona importante in passato possa pensare male o anche peggio di noi. Io so che la mia ex pensa male di me, ma lei è una brutta troia e quindi quello che pensa lei non vale una cicca (dimostra che c'è astio).


Mio caro...quella che per te è una brutta troia, per un altro può essere una donna eccezionale eh?
Come fa a non pensare male di te?
Se solo leggesse un milionesimo delle invettive che hai lanciato contro di lei qui dentro...si polverizzerebbe eh?
Che darei per conoscerla...che darei...


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...quella che per te è una brutta troia, per un altro può essere una donna eccezionale eh?
> Come fa a non pensare male di te?
> Se solo leggesse un milionesimo delle invettive che hai lanciato contro di lei qui dentro...si polverizzerebbe eh?
> Che darei per conoscerla...che darei...


Per un altro è comunque una brutta troia in potenza, non lo sa, non la conosce, ma permane una brutta troia.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per un altro è comunque una brutta troia in potenza, non lo sa, non la conosce, ma permane una brutta troia.


Io adoro le brutte troie...
Sono le false troie che non sopporto...quelle che a parole...dicono una cosa, ma poi nei fatti..si smentiscono eh?
Dai Daniele oggi è la festa della donna, passame na troia...dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro le brutte troie...
> *Sono le false troie che non sopporto*...quelle che a parole...dicono una cosa, ma poi nei fatti..si smentiscono eh?


Qualunquemente e confidentemte, mi sento di dire....CHIU' TROIE PE TUTTI :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualunquemente e confidentemte, mi sento di dire....CHIU' TROIE PE TUTTI :mrgreen:


E XD...anche belle no?
Perchè brutte?
CIoè uno dice...pazienza poareta, ma anca stupida...insomma tientela..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro le brutte troie...
> Sono le false troie che non sopporto...quelle che a parole...dicono una cosa, ma poi nei fatti..si smentiscono eh?
> Dai Daniele oggi è la festa della donna, passame na troia...dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La mia era una falsa, a parole diceva tutt'altro e via di giudizi, poi nella realtà ha fatto la merdata e non ha ammesso se non dopo 2 anni e mezzo che fosse una gran merdata.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia era una falsa, a parole diceva tutt'altro e via di giudizi, poi nella realtà ha fatto la merdata e non ha ammesso se non dopo 2 anni e mezzo che fosse una gran merdata.


La mia donna ideale...
Un po'rammollita...io vorrei una che almeno dopo dieci anni di discussioni ammettesse di essere na troia...


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia donna ideale...
> Un po'rammollita...io vorrei una che almeno dopo dieci anni di discussioni ammettesse di essere na troia...


Bha, non lo ha ammesso subito solo perchè non le ho fatto saltare i molari penso, Conte, una donna ha puntualmente paura di un uomo tradito ed imbufalito...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bha, non lo ha ammesso subito solo perchè non le ho fatto saltare i molari penso, Conte, una donna ha puntualmente paura di un uomo tradito ed imbufalito...


Ma figuriamoci...ma figuriamoci...una donna traditrice e per di più beccata...sa come girarti la frittata come vuole...ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci...ma figuriamoci...una donna traditrice e per di più beccata...sa come girarti la frittata come vuole...ma figuriamoci...


Una donna traditrice se in quel momento non è fessa passa sotto un trattamento che tengo da parte solo per le persone a cui non do rispetto. Conte, se inizio a non provare rispetto per una persona diventa il peggio, vuol dire che la reputo meno di un oggetto.
Conte, io non ascolto più una donna che mi ha tradito, può dire quello che vuole, non va ascoltata in nessun modo, va solo umiliata in maniera incredibile, ovviamente la cosa vale per una donna che si trova un uomo traditore, l'umiliazione è la peggiore delle cose che si può dare ad una persona.


----------



## Daniel75 (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ... l'umiliazione è la peggiore delle cose che si può dare ad una persona.


A volte il puro e semplice ignorare una persona e' la cosa peggiore...


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A volte il puro e semplice ignorare una persona e' la cosa peggiore...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A volte il puro e semplice ignorare una persona e' la cosa peggiore...


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> A volte il puro e semplice ignorare una persona e' la cosa peggiore...


 :up::up:


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Non so che cosa scatta, non so qual'è la molla per cui una persona impegnata si butta in un'altra storia. Ovviamente ogni storia è unica e ogni coppia ha le sue peculiarità. Posso dire solo, che per quanto ho amato il mio uomo e per quanto lui ha amato me, e anche per quanto ci amiamo adesso, avrei preferito che mi dicesse: " vado via, non ti amo più", piuttosto che ingannarmi. Avrei preferito perdere l'amore, ma non avrei perso la stima. Lo avrei preferito non una ...mille volte.  Avrei preferito mille volte poter pensare a lui come l'ho sempre pensato. Vi prego tenete presente queste cose, non voglio giudicare nessuno però cercate di essere onesti con l'altra persona che non può scegliere e anche e soprattutto con voi stessi.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Non so che cosa scatta, non so qual'è la molla per cui una persona impegnata si butta in un'altra storia. Ovviamente ogni storia è unica e ogni coppia ha le sue peculiarità. Posso dire solo, che per quanto ho amato il mio uomo e per quanto lui ha amato me, e anche per quanto ci amiamo adesso, avrei preferito che mi dicesse: " vado via, non ti amo più", piuttosto che ingannarmi. Avrei preferito perdere l'amore, ma non avrei perso la stima. Lo avrei preferito non una ...mille volte.  Avrei preferito mille volte poter pensare a lui come l'ho sempre pensato. Vi prego tenete presente queste cose, non voglio giudicare nessuno però cercate di essere onesti con l'altra persona che non può scegliere e anche e soprattutto con voi stessi.



Davvero avresti preferito che ti lasciasse, separarti, piuttosto che continuare ad avere quello che hai adesso?


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Non so che cosa scatta, non so qual'è la molla per cui una persona impegnata si butta in un'altra storia. Ovviamente ogni storia è unica e ogni coppia ha le sue peculiarità. Posso dire solo, che per quanto ho amato il mio uomo e per quanto lui ha amato me, e anche per quanto ci amiamo adesso, *avrei preferito che mi dicesse: " vado via, non ti amo più", piuttosto che ingannarmi.* Avrei preferito perdere l'amore, ma non avrei perso la stima. Lo avrei preferito non una ...mille volte.  Avrei preferito mille volte poter pensare a lui come l'ho sempre pensato. Vi prego tenete presente queste cose, non voglio giudicare nessuno però cercate di essere onesti con l'altra persona che non può scegliere e anche e soprattutto con voi stessi.



Cara Melania, molte volte (nella maggioranza dei cosi ) hanno problemi di fondo che riguardano loro, l'insoddisfazione di quello che hanno, hanno tanto e non se ne rendono conto ... perche' come ben saprai -l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde -  hanno voglia di trasgredire, vogliono verificare se sono ancora attraenti etc etc tutto questo e' molto infantile, non sanno quanto male e dolore possono arrecare a chi gli vive a fianco ... in poche parole, degli irresponsabili egoisti.

E chi non vorrebbe questa soluzione, questa confessione al posto delle corna  il "Giocare Pulito", sono rari questi uomini, solo un campione di vita gioca pulito, ci vogliono "Le Palle" e loro hanno dimostrato di non arverne, hanno solo saputo barare ... non solo hanno mancato di rispetto a a noi, hanno mancato di rispetto a se stessi.


PS tieni presente una cosa  non so quanti anni avete  noi donne andiamo in menopausa, loro in andropausa e, si fanno tante cazzate in quel periodo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> Davvero avresti preferito che ti lasciasse, separarti, piuttosto che continuare ad avere quello che hai adesso?


 Nausicaa, sai che c'è. Mio marito è stato davvero il principe azzurro delle favole e mi ha fatto sentire per tanti anni la sua regina. Mi diceva: " sono uno specchio, rifletto e amplifico le tue emozioni. Voglio solo vederti ridere per tutta la vita". E poi mi diceva che mi fidavo troppo degli altri, e mi ingannato lui..in quel modo. Adesso sono al lavoro, scrivo , ricordo e piango. Sì avrei voluto che me lo dicesse , forse avremmo continuato a stare insieme e forse no. Ma lui sarebbe stato per me sempre quell'uomo. Ora è una persona diversa, io sto imparando di nuovo ad amarlo, ma non potrà mai più essere per me quello che era prima. E lui lo sa.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Nausicaa, sai che c'è. Mio marito è stato davvero il principe azzurro delle favole e mi ha fatto sentire per tanti anni la sua regina. Mi diceva: " sono uno specchio, rifletto e amplifico le tue emozioni. Voglio solo vederti ridere per tutta la vita". E poi mi diceva che mi fidavo troppo degli altri, e mi ingannato lui..in quel modo. Adesso sono al lavoro, scrivo , ricordo e piango. Sì avrei voluto che me lo dicesse , forse avremmo continuato a stare insieme e forse no. Ma lui sarebbe stato per me sempre quell'uomo. Ora è una persona diversa, io sto imparando di nuovo ad amarlo, ma non potrà mai più essere per me quello che era prima. E lui lo sa.


Appunto per questo io ho divorziato da lui  dovevo avere la certezza che lui voleva e vuole me, indipendentemente dall'obbligo matrimoniale.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> Cara Melania, molte volte (nella maggioranza dei cosi ) hanno problemi di fondo che riguardano loro, l'insoddisfazione di quello che hanno, hanno tanto e non se ne rendono conto ... perche' come ben saprai -l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde -  hanno voglia di trasgredire, vogliono verificare se sono ancora attraenti etc etc tutto questo e' molto infantile, non sanno quanto male e dolore possono arrecare a chi gli vive a fianco ... in poche parole, degli irresponsabili egoisti.
> 
> E chi non vorrebbe questa soluzione, questa confessione al posto delle corna  il "Giocare Pulito", sono rari questi uomini, solo un campione di vita gioca pulito, ci vogliono "Le Palle" e loro hanno dimostrato di non arverne, hanno solo saputo barare ... non solo hanno mancato di rispetto a a noi, hanno mancato di rispetto a se stessi.
> 
> ...


Marì, no. Noi non siamo ancora arrivati all'età delle rispettive _pause_. Comunque lo sai anche tu ogni storia è uguale a sé stessa. Io dopo tanto tempo e tante discussioni con mio marito e tante volte che l'ho pregato di lasciarmi sola e dopo che tutte le volte finiva male, perché diventava un dramma..con lui che se ne andava e poi ritornava dopo qualche ora, poi diceva di voler morire. Insomma è stato doloroso anche il dopo-scoperta per entrambe. Dicevo, mi sono fatta l'idea che mi abbia tradito perché si è reso conto di avere dato anche lui tanto, tutto sè stesso veramente nella coppia, a un certo punto non si è più sentito ricambiato e ha cercato di staccarsi definitivamente. Insomma a provato a vivere qualcosa senza me dopo tanti anni e si è perso. Attenzione, questo non vuol dire che lo giustifico, niente affatto, però posso capirlo e profondamente perché lo conosco e soprattutto perché lo amo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Nausicaa, sai che c'è. Mio marito è stato davvero il principe azzurro delle favole e mi ha fatto sentire per tanti anni la sua regina. Mi diceva: " sono uno specchio, rifletto e amplifico le tue emozioni. Voglio solo vederti ridere per tutta la vita". E poi mi diceva che mi fidavo troppo degli altri, e mi ingannato lui..in quel modo. Adesso sono al lavoro, scrivo , ricordo e piango. Sì avrei voluto che me lo dicesse , forse avremmo continuato a stare insieme e forse no. Ma lui sarebbe stato per me sempre quell'uomo. Ora è una persona diversa, io sto imparando di nuovo ad amarlo, ma non potrà mai più essere per me quello che era prima. E lui lo sa.



Non ho risposto al tuo thread, perchè non trovo parole da dire.
Una storia d'amore grande, un dolore che non immagino, la forza di lottare. Sono cose che non conosco, leggevo ed era come guardare qualcosa di bello ma incomprensibile.
Io sono probabilmente molto più fragile di te. Incommensurabilmente, magari, e infinitamente fallibile e fallace.
Forse per questo faccio fatica a capire la delusione così cocente di vedere un uomo "diverso", non più principe azzurro, non più eroe, ma uomo anche fragile ed egoista -anche, perchè lui rimarrà sempre anche l'uomo che voleva vederti ridere per tutta la vita.

Non so, magari sono io che amo giustificarmi, ma mi guardo attorno e vedo esseri umani come me, che pregano fervidamente "non indurci in tentazione", perchè la carne è debole, e magari pure lo spirito 

Sei forte, hai la mia ammirazione... se posso permettermi, posso però dire una cosa? Non per sminuire quello che hai sopportato e fatto, ma sperando che tu possa trovarci un piccolissimo motivo di riflessione, e forse un aiuto a ritrovare serenità. 
Se poni su un piedistallo una persona, se, pure aiutata da lui, non vedi altro che un eroe, le delusioni saranno inevitabili...
Se qualcuno ci chiede di essere costantemente dei giganti, è dura.
Magari ti accorgerai di amare sempre la stessa persona, che in un breve periodo ha mostrato le sue fragilità.

Non capisco sai, amare e preferire essere lasciate piuttosto che venire tradite. Lo "accetto", ma ancora adesso, dopo avere tanto riflettuto sul dolore del tradimento, faccio fatica a capirlo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Marì, no. Noi non siamo ancora arrivati all'età delle rispettive _pause_. Comunque lo sai anche tu ogni storia è uguale a sé stessa. Io dopo tanto tempo e tante discussioni con mio marito e tante volte che l'ho pregato di lasciarmi sola e dopo che tutte le volte finiva male, perché diventava un dramma..con lui che se ne andava e poi ritornava dopo qualche ora, poi diceva di voler morire. Insomma è stato doloroso anche il dopo-scoperta per entrambe. Dicevo, mi sono fatta l'idea che mi abbia tradito perché si è reso conto di avere dato anche lui tanto, tutto sè stesso veramente nella coppia, a un certo punto non si è più sentito ricambiato e ha cercato di staccarsi definitivamente. Insomma a provato a vivere qualcosa senza me dopo tanti anni e si è perso. Attenzione, questo non vuol dire che lo giustifico, niente affatto, però *posso capirlo* e profondamente perché lo conosco e soprattutto perché lo amo.


... e non c'e' altro da fare


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> Se poni su un piedistallo una persona, se, pure aiutata da lui, non vedi altro che un eroe, le delusioni saranno inevitabili...
> Se qualcuno ci chiede di essere costantemente dei giganti, è dura.
> Magari ti accorgerai di amare sempre la stessa persona, che in un breve periodo ha mostrato le sue fragilità.


Nausicaa, sarai fragile, ma anche molto sensibile. Hai detto ciò che spesso  mi ripete lui. Ho preteso sempre il massimo da lui come da me stessa e a un certo punto, non c'è più riuscito. Ma ora sai cosa dice...che quanto è accaduto gli ha fatto capire che voleva solo questo e nient'altro per tutta la vita ,:sposi:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Nausicaa, sarai fragile, ma anche molto sensibile. Hai detto ciò che spesso  mi ripete lui. Ho preteso sempre il massimo da lui come da me stessa e a un certo punto, non c'è più riuscito. Ma ora sai cosa dice...che quanto è accaduto gli ha fatto capire che voleva solo questo e nient'altro per tutta la vita ,:sposi:



E allora... congratulazioni per la vostra vita, e che sia migliore ancora di quanto sia stata mai!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho risposto al tuo thread, perchè non trovo parole da dire.
> Una storia d'amore grande, un dolore che non immagino, la forza di lottare. Sono cose che non conosco, leggevo ed era come guardare qualcosa di bello ma incomprensibile.
> Io sono probabilmente molto più fragile di te. Incommensurabilmente, magari, e infinitamente fallibile e fallace.
> Forse per questo faccio fatica a capire la delusione così cocente di vedere un uomo "diverso", non più principe azzurro, non più eroe, ma uomo anche fragile ed egoista -anche, perchè lui rimarrà sempre anche l'uomo che voleva vederti ridere per tutta la vita.
> ...


Ma è dura anche per chi deve a tutti i costi sempre fare il gigante. Sei lì, che stai schiattando sotto il peso, ma davanti a lei fai la faccia di quello che sta tenendo in mano una piuma...
Ma te lo giuro, te lo giuro, sono rarissime le persone che nella mia vita mi hanno permesso di riposarmi un attimo, da certi ruoli in cui mi hanno messo. E' terrificante...una persona ti dice, ah ma tu sei così, sei cosà, sei questo e sei quello, e tu, non riesci a riconoscerti in tutta questa descrizione. Fai spallucce e dici...ok...lei mi vede così...lasciamoglielo credere...così si sente più sicura e protetta. Ma è una fatica immane.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Marì, no. Noi non siamo ancora arrivati all'età delle rispettive _pause_. Comunque lo sai anche tu ogni storia è uguale a sé stessa. Io dopo tanto tempo e tante discussioni con mio marito e tante volte che l'ho pregato di lasciarmi sola e dopo che tutte le volte finiva male, perché diventava un dramma..con lui che se ne andava e poi ritornava dopo qualche ora, poi diceva di voler morire. Insomma è stato doloroso anche il dopo-scoperta per entrambe. Dicevo, mi sono fatta l'idea che mi abbia tradito perché si è reso conto di avere dato anche lui tanto, tutto sè stesso veramente nella coppia, a un certo punto non si è più sentito ricambiato e ha cercato di staccarsi definitivamente. Insomma a provato a vivere qualcosa senza me dopo tanti anni e si è perso. Attenzione, questo non vuol dire che lo giustifico, niente affatto, però posso capirlo e profondamente perché lo conosco e soprattutto perché lo amo.


Capisco, a me è capitato.
Però mi fa piacere che tu lo ami, nonostante tutto.
Sei brava Melania, ti ammiro.


----------



## Rita1973 (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con i sentimenti non si gioca e non si scherza.
> Ma tu hai la più pallida idea di quante persone si vietano di vivere i sentimenti? Senza barriere? Senza paure?
> Però tante volte capita così:
> Ah tu provi dei sentimenti per me? Ah tanto meglio, sarai più vulnerabile e io posso aprofittare di te più che posso.
> Siccome l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, so come si sta, quando vedi i sentimenti per te così importanti ed esclusivi, venir trattati come un soldo bucato. Fa molto male.


Mi stai facendo piangere conte... leggo ora il tuo intervento.... 
Quanto hai ragione.... e ne esci a stracci


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è dura anche per chi deve a tutti i costi sempre fare il gigante. Sei lì, che stai schiattando sotto il peso, ma davanti a lei fai la faccia di quello che sta tenendo in mano una piuma...
> Ma te lo giuro, te lo giuro, sono rarissime le persone che nella mia vita mi hanno permesso di riposarmi un attimo, da certi ruoli in cui mi hanno messo. E' terrificante...una persona ti dice, ah ma tu sei così, sei cosà, sei questo e sei quello, e tu, non riesci a riconoscerti in tutta questa descrizione. Fai spallucce e dici...ok...lei mi vede così...lasciamoglielo credere...così si sente più sicura e protetta. Ma è una fatica immane.



Capisco.
E so come è facile lasciarsi trascinare in un ruolo, in un personaggio, che in fin dei conti non sentiamo davvero nostro.
Succede.
Ma una volta che hai capito che è successo... Conte, perchè continuare?
Pensi che sia peggio deludere quelle che credi siano le sue aspettative, piuttosto che mentirle, perchè di questo si tratta in fin dei conti, su chi sei?
Alla fine... una fatica immane per te, una insoddisfazione perenne, e lei che comunque percepirà qualcosa che non va....

"Tu sei così e cosà"
"cara, io invece mi sento colì e colà... guardami bene... faccio fatica, e 'sto macigno mi sta schiacciando"

E se lei non lo accetta... Conte, non sei tu quello che vede. Ti va bene così?

Conte, non è coraggio ed abnegazione sforzarsi di essere come l'altro ci vuole. E' una difesa, per essere accettati. Ma anche se funziona, non sei tu quello che viene accettato. Non ne vale la pena, non ne vale la pena per te, e non è rispetto nei confronti dell'altra persona.

E magari, spiegandosi un pò per volta, magari, alla fine scopri che a lei piaceresti di più come sei realmente.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco, a me è capitato.
> Però mi fa piacere che tu lo ami, nonostante tutto.
> Sei brava Melania, ti ammiro.


Grazie Conte, a volte sei un po'...come dire....sibillino. Però mi piace sempre quello che dici.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco.
> E so come è facile lasciarsi trascinare in un ruolo, in un personaggio, che in fin dei conti non sentiamo davvero nostro.
> Succede.
> Ma una volta che hai capito che è successo... Conte, perchè continuare?
> ...


Ok...tu sai che alle volte sono solo un po' canfuso...
Hai ragione, ho capito, e non credere, ogni giorno sto smantellando apparati...
Poi ohi, o la va o la spacca no?


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco.
> E so come è facile lasciarsi trascinare in un ruolo, in un personaggio, che in fin dei conti non sentiamo davvero nostro.
> Succede.
> Ma una volta che hai capito che è successo... Conte, perchè continuare?
> ...


Nausicaa sei molto saggia. Quello che dite tu e anche il conte è verissimo. Come ho detto prima,io l'ho provato. Però sappi anche, che una volta che entri in quel  circolo vizioso, tu vuoi a tutti i costi vedere l'altro in una determinata maniera e anche lui lo vuole, nonostante gli costi. Non se ne esce facilmente


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...tu sai che alle volte sono solo un po' canfuso...
> Hai ragione, ho capito, e non credere, ogni giorno sto smantellando apparati...
> Poi ohi, o la va o la spacca no?


Sì, e ci vuole tanto coraggio 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, a volte sei un po'...come dire....sibillino. Però mi piace sempre quello che dici.


Scusami Melania, questo non è un posto dove io possa parlare chiaramente....sono coinvolto in troppi scandali...e non vorrei fare la fine di Lothar, sempre messo alla berlina...o alla gogna...
Non sempre le persone sono buone e trasparenti come dicono.
Anzi, penso sempre a cappucetto rosso...
Fidati, quante volte, quelli che ti dicono che sono lì per aiutarti, poi si fanno in quattro per affossarti.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, e ci vuole tanto coraggio
> In bocca al lupo


Ce la farò, fosse anche solo per non deludere te, ma ce la farò.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami Melania, questo non è un posto dove io possa parlare chiaramente....sono coinvolto in troppi scandali...e non vorrei fare la fine di Lothar, sempre messo alla berlina...o alla gogna...
> Non sempre le persone sono buone e trasparenti come dicono.
> Anzi, penso sempre a cappucetto rosso...
> Fidati, quante volte, quelli che ti dicono che sono lì per aiutarti, poi si fanno in quattro per affossarti.


Scusa Conte, sono nuova e forse pure ingenua, ma perché dovrebbero farlo? Cosa ne deriva? Non si sta qui solo per scambiarsi delle idee e dei consigli su come affrontare delle situazioni che già da sole sono difficilissime senza che ci mettiamo sopra noi il carico a 11?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, sono nuova e forse pure ingenua, ma perché dovrebbero farlo? Cosa ne deriva? Non si sta qui solo per scambiarsi delle idee e dei consigli su come affrontare delle situazioni che già da sole sono difficilissime senza che ci mettiamo sopra noi il carico a 11?


 
naaaaaa!

molti vengono qui per vantarsi delle loro avventure
altri per rimorchiare
altri solo per esistere :mexican:


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> naaaaaa!
> 
> molti vengono qui per vantarsi delle loro avventure
> altri per rimorchiare
> altri solo per esistere :mexican:


Bene, almeno ora lo so.


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> naaaaaa!
> 
> molti vengono qui per vantarsi delle loro avventure
> altri per rimorchiare
> *altri solo per esistere* :mexican:


Evvvai :up: oggi sei proprio in forma :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> naaaaaa!
> 
> molti vengono qui per vantarsi delle loro avventure
> altri per rimorchiare
> altri solo per esistere :mexican:


Altri per mettersi in cattedra, pensare di conoscerti meglio di te stessa, esprimere giudizi e soprattutto sparare a zero su chi non conoscono.....

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

Ovvio che quoto te per aggiungere una categoria, non perchè sia riferito a te


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami Melania, questo non è un posto dove io possa parlare chiaramente....sono coinvolto in troppi scandali...e non vorrei fare la fine di Lothar, sempre messo alla berlina...o alla gogna...
> Non sempre le persone sono buone e trasparenti come dicono.
> Anzi, penso sempre a cappucetto rosso...
> Fidati, quante volte, quelli che ti dicono che sono lì per aiutarti, poi si fanno in quattro per affossarti.


 
Molti nemici molto onore,caro Conte,il guaio sarebbe essere sempre lodato,io sarei preoccupato....


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco.
> E so come è facile lasciarsi trascinare in un ruolo, in un personaggio, che in fin dei conti non sentiamo davvero nostro.
> Succede.
> Ma una volta che hai capito che è successo... Conte, perchè continuare?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altri per mettersi in cattedra, pensare di conoscerti meglio di te stessa, esprimere giudizi e soprattutto sparare a zero su chi non conoscono.....
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> Ovvio che quoto te per aggiungere una categoria, non perchè sia riferito a te


anche
ma a me questa tipologia è stata utile
spesso solo per prendere in considerazione possibilità che non mi venivano in mente e di solito scartarle con una consapevolezza che altrimenti non avrei avuto


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altri per mettersi in cattedra, pensare di conoscerti meglio di te stessa, esprimere giudizi e soprattutto sparare a zero su chi non conoscono.....
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> Ovvio che quoto te per aggiungere una categoria, non perchè sia riferito a te


ehm presente:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm presente:mrgreen:


No non fai parte della categoria mi spiace


----------



## nino51 (20 Marzo 2011)

....beh si è difficile tradire la prima volta...poi se non si è scoperti si potrebbe essere tentati anche una seconda....ma occorre sempre valutare da cosa si è spinti,da che situazione si viene...


----------



## Hirohito (20 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> È molto che questa domanda mi gira per la testa, e solo voi potete rispondere.
> 
> Se poteste tornare indietro a prima del tradimento iniziale, lo rifareste?
> 
> ...


Impossibile rispondere, quel che siamo oggi è ben altro da quelli che hanno tradito allora.
Io oggi non lo rifarei, ma allora avevo bisogno di farlo


----------

